# El monstruoso culto del TATUAJE y el triunfo del marxismo cultural.



## Uritorco (6 Ago 2021)

Rechazados y mal vistos históricamente por la cultura y la sociedad clásica y tradicional europea, y utilizados de manera particular por cárteles de la droga y organizaciones criminales, la despreciable fiebre de los tatuajes llegó a España hace al menos dos décadas y media, imponiéndose casi como un culto fetichista y una norma obligatoria, especialmente entre las últimas generaciones, contaminadas por completo por esta estúpida moda homologada por el sistema. Los hay de todo tipo y están en todos lados, especialmente en la publicidad. Y entre el famoseo se ha convertido en lo más chic. Es tal el afán de algunos por inyectarse tinta debajo de la piel, que sus cuerpos están inundados de dibujos y expresiones fruto del capricho del momento. No obstante, visualmente son antiestéticos y en muchas ocasiones echan para atrás a quien los observa. A pesar de que la mayoría de los tatuajes simbolizan supuestamente un hecho especial en la vida de quienes los llevan, no nos engañemos, únicamente reflejan una falta acusada de personalidad, autoestima y espíritu crítico. *De lo único que se trata, es de aparentar hacia el exterior para poder llenar o compensar su vacio interior. *La expresión máxima de esta degeneración se puede encontrar en individuos como los que aparecen en el vídeo que, en una sociedad completamente sana, serían carne de psiquiátrico y no objeto de difusión y entretenimiento mediático.


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Ago 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Rechazados y mal vistos históricamente por la cultura y la sociedad clásica y tradicional europea, y utilizados de manera particular por cárteles de la droga y organizaciones criminales, la despreciable fiebre de los tatuajes llegó a España hace al menos dos décadas y media, imponiéndose casi como una norma obligatoria, especialmente entre las últimas generaciones, contaminadas por completo por esta estúpida moda homologada por el sistema. Los hay de todo tipo. Es tal el afán de algunos por inyectarse tinta debajo de la piel, que sus cuerpos están inundados de dibujos y expresiones fruto del capricho del momento. No obstante, visualmente son antiestéticos y en muchas ocasiones echan para atrás a quien los observa. A pesar de que la mayoría de los tatuajes simbolizan supuestamente un hecho especial en la vida de quienes los llevan, no nos engañemos, únicamente reflejan una falta acusada de personalidad y espíritu crítico. *De lo único que se trata, es de aparentar hacia el exterior para poder llenar su vacio interior. *La expresión máxima de esta degeneración se puede encontrar en individuos como el que aparece en el vídeo que, en una sociedad completamente sana, sería carne de psiquiátrico y no objeto de difusión y entretenimiento mediático.



Demuestran falta de autocontrol.

No entiendo como alguien a QUIEN NO LE GUSTA EL DIBUJO O LA PINTURA, SE PUEDE HACER UNO. Si te gusta el dibujo, adelante, es hasta coherente en cierta medida.

Fumar y llevar tatuajes, el duo de las malotas. Ahora mismo una de 26 tiene más cosas en común con una de 16 que con una de 36. Bueno, que cojones, hasta los 45 años todos están de adolescentes perpetuos.


----------



## Jsn (6 Ago 2021)

Los tatuajes denotan conflictos internos de autoimagen, necesidad de llamar la atención y propensión a conductas irreflexivas.
Es útil para detectar personas tarumba. Muy práctico en un mundo viogen.


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Ago 2021)

Jsn dijo:


> Los tatuajes denotan conflictos internos de autoimagen, necesidad de llamar la atención y propensión a conductas irreflexivas.
> Es útil para detectar personas tarumba. Muy práctico en un mundo de leyes viogenizantes.



Empiezo a pensar que está mas tarumba el que se hace un único tatuaje en el antebrazo que se lo ve todo dios que el que se hace una manga entera. El segundo va algo más de frente, el primero es cómo ese que te jodería hasta los huesos, hasta verte morir, pero con una sonrisa.


----------



## MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa (6 Ago 2021)

Jsn dijo:


> Los tatuajes denotan conflictos internos de autoimagen, necesidad de llamar la atención y propensión a conductas irreflexivas.
> Es útil para detectar personas tarumba. Muy práctico en un mundo viogen.



Amen! Es un semaforo: 1 tatuaje pequeño - Umm bueno. 1 tatuaje grande - ojo!. 2 tatuajes - ojo, ojo!. 2 tatuajes grandes - warning!!!.


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Ago 2021)

MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa dijo:


> Amen! Es un semaforo: 1 tatuaje pequeño - Umm bueno. 1 tatuaje gran de - ojo!. 2 tatuajes - ojo, ojo!. 2 tatuajes grandes - warning!!!.



Los tatuajes más pequeños me parecen más siniestros (ver mi mensaje anterior).


----------



## uberales (6 Ago 2021)

Los únicos tatuajes que entenderé son los de una unidad militar, un deportista que gana en las olimpiadas y una mujer que ha tenido una mastectomía, el resto es de gilipollad.


----------



## 121 (6 Ago 2021)

Es increíble cómo chortinas, tías que están hiper buenas, diosas de la naturaleza con todo en su sitio y sin una arruga, se estropean la piel con dibujos negros enormes y feísimos en el brazo, la pierna...
A mí me parece bastante asqueroso

Sin embargo en tíos y únicamente si están fuertes, llevar hecho un brazo entero o los dos me parece que queda bastante bien, pero es hipotecar el futuro porque no vas a ser joven y fuerte para siempre


----------



## Beholder (6 Ago 2021)

Lo primero que pregunto es ¿tienes tatuajes? 

Si la respuesta es si, cero futuro conmigo.


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Ago 2021)

121 dijo:


> Es increíble cómo chortinas, tías que están hiper buenas, diosas de la naturaleza con todo en su sitio y sin una arruga, se estropean la piel con dibujos negros enormes y feísimos en el brazo, la pierna...
> A mí me parece bastante asqueroso
> 
> Sin embargo en tíos y únicamente si están fuertes, llevar hecho un brazo entero o los dos me parece que queda bastante bien, pero es hipotecar el futuro porque no vas a ser joven y fuerte para siempre



Yo lo que no entiendo es como la gente se hace algo que llama más la atención que ellos mismos y su cara. Si eres feo del copón, hazte un tatuaje y te haces un favor a ti mismo, y a los demás. Si eres guapo/a, la atención irá primero a la tinta.

Jessica Alba, Gisele Bundchen, Bella Hadid, Priscilla Ricart... grandes tatuadas.


----------



## Uritorco (6 Ago 2021)

Hay un interesante vídeo de Pilar Baselga que analiza también este lamentable fenómeno y que complementa en parte lo dicho por mi.


----------



## Esflinter (6 Ago 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Rechazados y mal vistos históricamente por la cultura y la sociedad clásica y tradicional europea, y utilizados de manera particular por cárteles de la droga y organizaciones criminales, la despreciable fiebre de los tatuajes llegó a España hace al menos dos décadas y media, imponiéndose casi como una norma obligatoria, especialmente entre las últimas generaciones, contaminadas por completo por esta estúpida moda homologada por el sistema. Los hay de todo tipo. Es tal el afán de algunos por inyectarse tinta debajo de la piel, que sus cuerpos están inundados de dibujos y expresiones fruto del capricho del momento. No obstante, visualmente son antiestéticos y en muchas ocasiones echan para atrás a quien los observa. A pesar de que la mayoría de los tatuajes simbolizan supuestamente un hecho especial en la vida de quienes los llevan, no nos engañemos, únicamente reflejan una falta acusada de personalidad y espíritu crítico. *De lo único que se trata, es de aparentar hacia el exterior para poder llenar su vacio interior. *La expresión máxima de esta degeneración se puede encontrar en individuos como el que aparece en el vídeo que, en una sociedad completamente sana, sería carne de psiquiátrico y no objeto de difusión y entretenimiento mediático.



Uriorco, hazte un tatu y vence tus complejos de niñorraton


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Ago 2021)

Algunos tatuados son aliados. Os invito a que os paseis a comentar a este hilo también:





__





Mis cosas - Los pollatatuada tradicional-católicos formafamilias de bien.


Por todos esos aliados, gente decente que planea vivir bien y aportar pero no visten elegantemente. Como el Dani Esteve de Desokupa: O estos otros, que yo creo que son del palo:




www.burbuja.info


----------



## InigoMontoya (6 Ago 2021)




----------



## Devotion (6 Ago 2021)

Esflinter dijo:


> Uriorco, hazte un tatu y vence tus complejos de niñorraton



Primer pintarrajeado del hilo que tiene que "defender lo suyo".

Por cierto, aún me falta el argumento de "esssh k ay medikos tatuaos".


----------



## Trejo (6 Ago 2021)

Los tatuajes siempre han sido y siguen siendo propios de mala gente o al menos gente conflictiva, por mucho que ahora se nos quiera vender como que es un complemento estético más.


----------



## 11kjuan (6 Ago 2021)

Y sólo los que tenían la marca de la bestia, pudieron comprar y vender


----------



## spala (6 Ago 2021)

no es menos notable el hecho de que esté casado y tenga un hijo,

hay que joderse, las mujeres apuntan a cosas esperpénticas, ser normal parece que está mal visto.


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Ago 2021)

spala dijo:


> no es menos notable el hecho de que esté casado y tenga un hijo,
> 
> hay que joderse, las mujeres apuntan a cosas esperpénticas, ser normal parece que está mal visto.



Empiezo a ver que cada vez es más normal ver a gente con tatoos que sin ellos.


----------



## Esflinter (6 Ago 2021)

Devotion dijo:


> Primer pintarrajeado del hilo que tiene que "defender lo suyo".
> 
> Por cierto, aún me falta el argumento de "esssh k ay medikos tatuaos".



Fascistas fascisteando


----------



## etsai (6 Ago 2021)

Aunque estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices la epidermis de los españoles no está ni por asomo en una situación tan catastrófica como la de otros países como Reino Unido.

Hace dos años estuve en un hotel de Mallorca prácticamente habitado en su totalidad por ingleses de clase media-baja y es IMPOSIBLE encontrar a ningún mayor de edad que no estuviera marcado por todo tipo de dibujos a cual más hortera y horrendo. Posteriormente he estado en hoteles y campings habitados por españoles y la diferencia es abismal. 

Por no mencionar otros temas como el de la limpieza y la educación, donde los ingleses son directamente subhumanos. Y creo que una cosa va relacionada con la otra. *A más cultura y civismo, menos tatuajes.*


----------



## Hairat4ever (6 Ago 2021)

Tampoco hace falta ningún argumento, si te gustan ,adelante. Yo si los tengo, en partes no muy visibles, tampoco me va el que se vean o destaquen demasiado. Con lo que alucino es que los lleven gente tan joven, a color, que no son precisamente baratos. Estáis en vuestro derecho de criticarlo, desde luego. Ahora mismo es moda y como tal, habrá mucha gente que se arrepienta, pero ya hay clínicas y tratamientos para quitarlos, osea otro negocio más


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Ago 2021)

Hairat4ever dijo:


> Tampoco hace falta ningún argumento, si te gustan ,adelante. Yo si los tengo, en partes no muy visibles, tampoco me va el que se vean o destaquen demasiado. Con lo que alucino es que los lleven gente tan joven, a color, que no son precisamente baratos. Estáis en vuestro derecho de criticarlo, desde luego. Ahora mismo es moda y como tal, habrá mucha gente que se arrepienta, pero ya hay clínicas y tratamientos para quitarlos, osea otro negocio más



¿Qué opinais de alguien que se pueda llenar el cuerpo entero hasta el cuello?

Ahí ya no se ve el blanco de la piel, o mucho menos. Es como decir, prefiero el negro/color al blanco. Además, los músculos se marcan menos.


----------



## spala (6 Ago 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Empiezo a ver que cada vez es más normal ver a gente con tatoos que sin ellos.



pues a mi me siguen pareciendo una puta mierda y una mancha absurda en la piel


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2021)

Los tatuajes es una forma de decir al mundo que se está en celo permanentemente


----------



## NCB (6 Ago 2021)

Hemos llegado a tal despropósito que si quieres fockar chortins, tienes que ir tatuado como un pandillero macaco.

Lamentable.


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Ago 2021)

spala dijo:


> pues a mi me siguen pareciendo una puta mierda y una mancha absurda en la piel



Con lo que sí que no estoy todavía de acuerdo es con que todos los que lo llevan son inseguros.

El típico mazado, incluso con buen trabajo, tatuado

¿en qué aspectos es inseguro?, ¿se muestra de una forma, pero es totalmente de otra?

Lo dicho, me dan más miedo los/las que llevan un tatuaje pequeño en el antebrazo a los que llevan un brazo entero.


----------



## Xenomorfo (6 Ago 2021)

El embrión humano pasa, en el seno materno, por todas las fases evolutivas del reino animal.
Cuando nace un ser humano, sus impresiones sensoriales son iguales a las de un perro recién
nacido. Su infancia pasa por todas las transformaciones que corresponden a aquellas por las
que pasó la historia del género humano. A los dos años, lo ve todo como si fuera un papúa. A
los cuatro, como un germano. A los seis, como Sócrates y a los ocho como Voltaire. Cuando
tiene ocho años, percibe el violeta, color que fue descubierto en el siglo XVIII, pues antes el
violeta era azul y el púrpura era rojo. El físico señala que hay otros colores, en el espectro
solar, que ya tienen nombres, pero comprenderlo se reserva al hombre del futuro. El niño es amoral. El papúa también lo es para nosotros. El papúa despedaza a sus
enemigos y los devora. No es un delincuente, pero cuando el hombre moderno despedaza y
devora a alguien entonces es un delincuente o un degenerado. El papúa se hace tatuajes en la
piel, en el bote que emplea, en los remos, en fin, en todo lo que tiene a su alcance. No es un
delincuente. El hombre moderno que se tatúa es un delincuente o un degenerado. Hay
cárceles donde un ochenta por ciento de los detenidos presentan tatuajes. Los tatuados que 
no están detenidos son criminales latentes o degenerados. 

Adolf Loos , Ornamento y delito


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Ago 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Los tatuajes es una forma de decir al mundo que se está en celo permanentemente



Es como meterte el Cowboys from Hell seguido de Walk, The Great Southern Trendkill y Floods, de Pantera todos los días. La mente se debe volver tarumba.


----------



## Trejo (6 Ago 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Empiezo a ver que cada vez es más normal ver a gente con tatoos que sin ellos.



Sólo tienes que ver cómo han proliferado los negocios de tatuajes, piercings y demás. En una capital pequeña de provincias como la que vivo, hace 15 años había dos tatuadores. Hoy debe haber 8 ó 10. Yo diría que en cualquier localidad de más de 10.000 habitantes hay al menos un tatuador.


----------



## Hairat4ever (6 Ago 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> ¿Qué opinais de alguien que se pueda llenar el cuerpo entero hasta el cuello?
> 
> Ahí ya no se ve el blanco de la piel, o mucho menos. Es como decir, prefiero el negro/color al blanco. Además, los músculos se marcan menos.



Pues lo mismo que el gusto de la gente. Hay tatuajes estilo yakuza que son una pasada por el trabajo artístico que son, en cuanto a diseño y colores y otros que son horripilantes y un despropósito dignos de suicidio. Yo no me lo haría ni de broma.


----------



## Uritorco (6 Ago 2021)

Aunque no soy católico ni cristiano, convendría recordarles a algunos que la propia Biblia incluso hace mención a esta cuestión. No se refiere a los tatuajes expresamente, pero sí sobre las marcas en la piel. En Levítico 19:28, se dice de manera explícita: *“No se hagan heridas en el cuerpo por causa de los muertos, ni tatuajes en la piel. Yo soy el Señor”.*

Para colmo, algunos llevan descaradamente en su piel la "marca de la bestia", el Ojo de Horus masónico.

*




*


----------



## Testazz (6 Ago 2021)

Por no hablar de los putos virgenesalos40 que se tatúan songokus y cosas de anime por todo el cuerpo. Es que no se imaginan con 70 años? Me parto cada vez que veo uno de esos


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (6 Ago 2021)

Ayudan bastante a organizar el porno. “Actriz” con tatuajes >>> papelera de reciclaje

Nada más anti-erótico que una pieza de lencería con el borrón entintado debajo.


----------



## Trejo (6 Ago 2021)

Todos a los tatuados a los que les he preguntado qué pasará si algún dia se cansan de sus "obras de arte" y se las quieren quitar, todos dicen que ahora hay técnicas muy buenas para quitar tatuajes y que no se nota nada. Pero la realidad es que he visto gente con tatuajes borrados a los que la zona de la piel les ha quedado hecha un cristo.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (6 Ago 2021)

es estropear el cuerpo,falta de personalidad,autoestima ser un borrego


----------



## NCB (6 Ago 2021)

El colmo es tatuarse en la cara. Subnormalidad macaca absoluta.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Ago 2021)

Suele coincidir tatuaje y falta de inteligencia y/o bajo estamento social.


----------



## HvK (6 Ago 2021)

Tatuado/a: mentalidad choni/ cani al canto

No hay más.


----------



## HvK (6 Ago 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Empiezo a ver que cada vez es más normal ver a gente con tatoos que sin ellos.



Cierto, y es un síntoma más de la creciente chonificación/canificación de la sociedad expañola.


----------



## Espartano27 (6 Ago 2021)

Es imposible encontrar una mujer hoy en dia que no este TATUADA


Los tatuajes son un buen indicador de CI. Ahora las mujeras se tatúan el entreteto, la parte de atrás del brazo con olas o palmeras, la nuca, espalda, tobillo o las follamoros que se tatúan una media luna con una estrella. Cuanta mas superficie de piel tatuada tienes, mas retrasado eres. La...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Juan Antonio Cortés (6 Ago 2021)

Revelan un hedonismo cani que se retroalimenta de canismo hedonita. Asquean profundamente. No son baladí en el analfabetismo funcional de miles de futbolistas jóvenes. Para algunas cosas, Corea del Norte está muy bien.

Asco.


----------



## Smoker (6 Ago 2021)

uberales dijo:


> Los únicos tatuajes que entenderé son los de una unidad militar, un deportista que gana en las olimpiadas y una mujer que ha tenido una mastectomía, el resto es de gilipollad.



O un hecho relevante, pero vamos, que en la cabeza también puedes guardarlo para siempre.

Eso sí, las tías con bastante tatuaje follan que te cagas


----------



## ElTitoCarlos (6 Ago 2021)

Hasta los huevos ya...


----------



## pegaso (6 Ago 2021)

Beholder dijo:


> Lo primero que pregunto es ¿tienes tatuajes?
> 
> Si la respuesta es si, cero futuro conmigo.



Ojalá todos los imbéciles fueran tan claros. Predica esa actitud para ver si triunfa, los imbéciles rápido se contagian.


----------



## Hairat4ever (6 Ago 2021)

Desde luego que son moda, pero juzgar así a todo el mundo es como comprarte o no un libro por la portada .


----------



## Lábaro (6 Ago 2021)

*INMUNOLOGÍA*
Algunos de los colorantes empleados contienen conservantes y contaminantes que se acumulan en los ganglios linfáticos.*La tinta de los tatuajes afecta al sistema inmune*


MAR DE MIGUEL
Madrid


Facebook
Twitter
Enviar

13 SEP. 2017 *11:46*






La tinta de los tatuajes afecta al sistema inmune. ALEJANDRA SANDOVAL /JOSE CUELLAR

*81Ver comentarios*

Niquel, cromo o cobalto son algunos de los posibles tóxicos inyectados
Alerta por las tintas de los tatuajes
Elegir un buen diseño o un estudio en el que las condiciones de salud sean adecuadas no son ya las únicas preocupaciones a la hora de optar por un tatuaje. Que el tipo de tinta no contenga componentes tóxicos es uno de los puntos que se tienen en cuenta desde que la Comisión Europea publicara un informe sobre el peligro que suponen algunos de los colorantes empleados en esta práctica.
La falta de estudios clínicos sobre esta materia, sin embargo, ha mantenido hasta la fecha la incógnita sobre los efectos concretos que provocan en la salud ciertos conservantes y contaminantes asociados a los pigmentos que decoran la piel. Ahora, un grupo de científicos alemanes y franceses han desvelado por primera vez, en la revista _Scientific Reports_, que estas sustancias* viajan por el cuerpo hasta los ganglios linfáticos*.
Allí se acumulan, tiñen estos órganos con los mismos colores que se incrustan en la piel y *los engrosan de manera crónica*. "Cuantos más tatuajes se tenga, mayor será el número de partículas que se acumularán en los nódulos linfáticos", ha afirmado a EL MUNDO Ines Schreiver, investigadora del Instituto Federal Alemán de Evaluación de Riesgos y coautora del estudio en el que también participa el Laboratorio Europeo de Radiación Sincrotrón de Grenoble (Francia).
La composición química de la tinta empleada en los tatuajes es muy variada y puede incluir desde pigmentos orgánicos a impurezas que *contienen metales pesados como el níquel, el cromo, el manganeso o el cobalto*. En particular, el pigmento blanco que se utiliza para causar los efectos de brillos y sombras de estas ilustraciones está formado de dióxido de titanio, del que se ha descrito que *produce un retraso en la cicatrización, inflamación de la piel y picazón*. Este compuesto también se usa en la industria alimenticia, protectores solares y pinturas.







Transporte de partículas del tatuaje de la piel a los nódulos linfáticos CHRISTIAN SEIM
Los investigadores han encontrado, en muestras de tejido humano analizadas _post mortem_, que tanto el *dióxido de titanio* como otros pigmentos orgánicos procedentes de un tatuaje quedan retenidos en el tejido cutáneo pero, además, las partículas más pequeñas pueden ser transportadas por células inmunes fagocíticas (que se encargan de capturar células y partículas nocivas para el organismo) hasta los ganglios linfáticos, donde se acumulan.
Y, aunque estos compuestos viajan hasta ganglios linfáticos colindantes, "a partir de este estudio, podemos decir que el nódulo más cercano obtiene esas partículas, pero *otras viajan más lejos por el cuerpo*", ha asegurado Schreiver.


*Por otra parte, el color más popular que se aplica en un tatuaje, el negro, se compone de hidrocarburos aromáticos policíclicos, un compuesto orgánico que produce cáncer.* En todos los casos, el estudio demuestra también que cualquiera de los pigmentos inoculados en la piel produce una *alteración en las proteínas de la membrana de las células* que lo rodean, aunque este efecto no se ha visto en los nódulos linfáticos.






Las científicas Ines Schreiver y Julie Villanova analizan las muestras del estudio ESRF
Entre otros posibles efectos adversos producidos por tatuajes, los autores han destacado que la tinta acumulada en un ganglio linfático puede interferir a la hora de detectar la presencia de células cancerígenas. "Si hay pigmentos acumulados allí, estos pueden* interferir con las técnicas de diagnóstico del cáncer*", ha aseverado Schreiver.

*El borrado de tatuajes mediante técnicas de láser no elimina el problema sino todo lo contrario*. Al aplicar este método "las partículas grandes de pigmento de la piel se romperán en fragmentos más pequeños que viajarán por el cuerpo y serán transferidos al nódulo linfático. El láser además produce un cambio químico en estas partículas", ha concluido la investigadora.

La tinta de los tatuajes afecta al sistema inmune


----------



## macready (6 Ago 2021)

Es util por si tenemos que identificar vuestros cadaveres o pillaros en una grabacion, pero por otra parte no parece muy sano.









> dos donantes tatuados, y dos no tatuados. El análisis químico de las muestras de donantes con tatuajes reveló *niveles elevados de cobre, aluminio, hierro, cromo, níquel, cadmio y mercurio* en los nódulos y la piel, así como niveles muy altos de titanio.
> 
> Estos hallazgos les llevaron a poder afirmar que los pigmentos inorgánicos que forman parte de los ingredientes utilizados para producir* tintas de tatuaje son impurezas tóxicas para el cuerpo humano*. Pero lo más destacable para los científicos es que no solo encontraron micropartículas en la piel, sino que constataron que las sustancias químicas habían llegado a los ganglios linfáticos en forma de nanopartículas.


----------



## Devotion (6 Ago 2021)

Diría que hoy cualquiera es graduado en cualquier ámbito, que no cualificado.


----------



## Uritorco (6 Ago 2021)

Lábaro dijo:


> *INMUNOLOGÍA*
> Algunos de los colorantes empleados contienen conservantes y contaminantes que se acumulan en los ganglios linfáticos.*La tinta de los tatuajes afecta al sistema inmune*



Cuando el sistema inmune lo tengan más bajo y debilitado debido a la edad, ya veremos los problemas que les acarreará a toda esa gente el tener litros de tatuaje debajo de la piel. Todo lo antinatural acaba dejando secuelas.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (6 Ago 2021)

Hairat4ever dijo:


> Desde luego que son moda, pero juzgar así a todo el mundo es como comprarte o no un libro por la portada .



La portada de un libro habla muchísimo sobre su contenido, para quien sabe "leerla".

Los tatuajes me transmiten falta de higiene y cuidado por la salud propia.

También me transmiten vulgaridad y ser seres del montón programados por la Matrix.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Ago 2021)

Trejo dijo:


> Sólo tienes que ver cómo han proliferado los negocios de tatuajes, piercings y demás. En una capital pequeña de provincias como la que vivo, hace 15 años había dos tatuadores. Hoy debe haber 8 ó 10. Yo diría que en cualquier localidad de más de 10.000 habitantes hay al menos un tatuador.



Como las peluquerías, ahora con los degradados y los cortes de pelo polla, los chavales van cada semana a cortarse el pelo.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (6 Ago 2021)

Dejarse el cuerpo como la ultima hoja de una libreta lo veo absurdo, y feo.


----------



## ShibeDoge (6 Ago 2021)

cuantos de esos se tatuarian si estuviera mal visto o simplemente si no fuera moda? pues eso, borregos haciendo cosas de borregos
todo lo que tiene que ver con tatuajes me interesa cero, pero ademas viendo las evidencias que postean los compañeros arriba sobre los efectos nocivo de inyectarse quimicos en la piel, pues para que quieres mas...
tia con tatuajes= tia al descarte


----------



## Hairat4ever (6 Ago 2021)

sálvese quien pueda dijo:


> La portada de un libro habla muchísimo sobre su contenido, para quien sabe "leerla".
> 
> Los tatuajes me transmiten falta de higiene y cuidado por la salud propia.



Lo mismo que a mí los gordos y gordas. En algo coincidimos. Y a esos no se los ve tatuados. La portada de un libro es algo "estudiado" para llegar a más posibles compradores.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (6 Ago 2021)

Borreguismo 21st century. 

Fin.


----------



## Octubrista (6 Ago 2021)

uberales dijo:


> Los únicos tatuajes que entenderé son los de una unidad militar, un deportista que gana en las olimpiadas y una mujer que ha tenido una mastectomía, el resto es de gilipollad.



Tengo una familiar veinteañera que tiene una cicatriz de una operación de apendicitis, con su hundimiento y ese complejo, se hizo como un delfín saliendo del agua... le queda bien y disimula su preocupación, no va a hacerse más.

Leí por ahí que España y Suecia eran los países con más tatuados... posiblemente sea así, países víctimas de la propaganda progre.


----------



## CARTEROREAL (6 Ago 2021)

Cuando no se tiene carácter,cuando no se tiene personalidad,cuando se es un ser sin sustancia,se intenta llamar la atención de algún modo.
Si alguien se tatue a su madre fallecida en un lugar invisible y significativo como el pecho,tiene mis respetos.
Pero la inmensa mayoría se tatua gilipolleces si sentido en lugares visibles,precisamente para llamar la atención.


----------



## LostSouls (6 Ago 2021)

Los no tatuados seremos los otros no vacunados. Vamos a quedar tantos no tatuados como purasangres. En mi caso llevo el pack. Como han dicho por arriba puede verse diferencia entre gente de países pero es que incluso entre zonas/barrios. Donde vivo ahora puedes distinguir el lumpen taleguero si conducen BMWs y lucen tatus, si es así aléjate de esa morralla.
Con lo bonito que es un cuerpo de chortina o muguer con la piel tersa y homogénea, luego ves a tías que se agachan y asoma un tribal por encima de la hucha y buaaaagh... ascazo.


----------



## Doctor Nunca (6 Ago 2021)

Me alucinan los paletos que se tatúan el nombre de la novia en brazo/pierna/culo. Hace falta ser panoli.

Luego están los que no salen de su cabeza, y se tatúan frases en griego, latín, élfico, hebreo que significan no sé que pollas, o se ponen símbolos esotéricos que para ellos tienen (supuestamente) un significado, y piensan que los demás deben saberlo. Naturalmente terminan siendo pegotes paco arrugados en brazos de joses cincuentones.

Los tatoos son el "hazme casito" del parguela


----------



## Alcazar (6 Ago 2021)

NCB dijo:


> Hemos llegado a tal despropósito que si quieres fockar chortins, tienes que ir tatuado como un pandillero macaco.
> 
> Lamentable.



Es sorprendente que en el programa First Dates, muchas chortinas piden tatuajes como condición indispensable para decir si al candidato. Se ven muchas decepciones si el pretendiente no tiene tatuajes.

Una llego a decir que odiaba a la gente superficial, para acto seguido decir que lo que mas valoraba en un hombre eran sus tatuajes.


----------



## Donnie (6 Ago 2021)

LostSouls dijo:


> Los no tatuados seremos los otros no vacunados. Vamos a quedar tantos no tatuados como purasangres. En mi caso llevo el pack. Como han dicho por arriba puede verse diferencia entre gente de países pero es que incluso entre zonas/barrios. Donde vivo ahora puedes distinguir el lumpen taleguero si conducen BMWs y lucen tatus, si es así aléjate de esa morralla.
> Con lo bonito que es un cuerpo de chortina o muguer con la piel tersa y homogénea, luego ves a tías que se agachan y asoma un tribal por encima de la hucha y buaaaagh... ascazo.



Los no tatuados no vacunados, purasangres 100%, heredaremos la Tierra.


----------



## Uritorco (6 Ago 2021)

El sol negro forma parte de la cultura indoeuropea, igual que la cruz gamada No tienen nada de negativo, aunque ahora el sistema les quiera dar otra "interpretación". Lo que se promueve desde el poder no es exactamente el paganismo (que es de donde han bebido las fuentes clásicas del cristianismo), sino el culto a lo primitivo. El tatuaje marca el punto de inflexión más bajo al que ha llegado el hombre blanco. Hay incluso algo de satánico en todo ello.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (6 Ago 2021)

Jsn dijo:


> Los tatuajes denotan conflictos internos de autoimagen, necesidad de llamar la atención y propensión a conductas irreflexivas.
> Es útil para detectar personas tarumba. Muy práctico en un mundo viogen.



Necesidad de llamar la atención para intentar follar,lo mismo que mazarse en el Gym o irse a Turquía.......intentar follar que no os enteráis dejar de psicoanalizar al personal que estamos hablando de FOLLAR


----------



## Juan Antonio Cortés (6 Ago 2021)

El espoleo de no rascarla, de la idiocia bien abrazada por la vagancia como sustituta de la cultura del esfuerzo en el 'foto-finish' de ya no solo permotoir sino espolear la 'inculturación' de la juventud por parte de las 'autoridades' educativas a las que convienen 'simple minds'. Pero a cambio bien adoctrinados en los ismos del s. XXI. El perfecto populacho preciso para la debacle lenta pero imparapla. Gilipuertas sumisos de fondo y berreas de formas.


----------



## Ciclope (6 Ago 2021)

Con lo bien que quedaba el "AMOR DE MADRE", tatuado con Parkinson y los 5 puntos entre el pulgar y el índice...


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (6 Ago 2021)

Mi adolescencia - mayoría edad fue en los 90

Los tatuajes era de etnianos sobre todo, los llamados talegueros. O gente en general underground como se llamaba entonces a la gente rara.

Los tatuajes eran en general rechazados por los padres de mi época 

Ahora la cosa ha cambiado y es aceptado socialmente al igual que:

El comunismo y el socialismo 

La homosexualidad con orgullo

El lesbianismo 

Las riñoneras 

El pantalón pirata

etc

Meter hormonas a chiquillos para cambiar su apariencia física pero con los XX o XY inalterados 

Etc

Sobre si denota en general una falta de confianza en sí.mismo o GANAS DE SER ACEPTADO SOCIALMENTE MAS ALLA DE LO QUE ES, yo diría que si, en general, eso se llama falta de personalidad 

Hablo en general, no todos, las modas suelen ser modas y hay gente con gran personalidad con tatuajes, pocos pero los hay


----------



## unthinkable0 (6 Ago 2021)

Jsn dijo:


> Los tatuajes denotan conflictos internos de autoimagen, necesidad de llamar la atención y propensión a conductas irreflexivas.
> Es útil para detectar personas tarumba. Muy práctico en un mundo viogen.



Así mismo me lo tomo, es una marca que se hacen para facilitar ser detectados. No se puede pedir más.

Por otro lado, no podrán ser enterrados en cementerios o terrenos consagrados judíos.


----------



## Pressak (6 Ago 2021)

Autentico ganado


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (6 Ago 2021)

Yo tengo muchos amigos tatuados algunos a tope, eso de los brazos o el hombro, la espalda , etc

He visto.correcciones de tatuajes a las 2 de la mañana en domicilio privado por el tatuados que es amigo porque los tatuajes con los años se degrada el color ...le dicen. .. "se cae"

Me han ofrecido a tatuarme gratis incluso

He dicho que no, no me gustan y soy consciente que es una puta gilipollez sin más rodeos mentales ni filosofías 

Ahora bien.....viene miseria a España para décadas y hablo de miseria guapa...guapa....guapa....

Que va a pasar con los tatuados que no las puedan rectificar ? (O sea carisma las tintas son importadas y valen un huevo)

Los tatuadores desaparecran y estarán trabajando en el campo o algo similar


----------



## W.T.F. (6 Ago 2021)

Cuanto Profiler se está perdiendo nuestro país.

Juzgar como es alguien por su corte de pelo, bigote, barba, ropa, coche, moto o tatuajes. Es como tratar de saber lo que piensa alguien mirando una foto suya.
Las cosas no son blancas o negras, hay una escala de grises muy amplia. Pueden no gustarte o darte repulsa y lo respeto, pero son tus pensamientos, no los de la otra persona y poner traumas en una persona sin conocerla, quizá sea un reflejo de uno mismo.

Y sí, tengo tatuajes.


----------



## etsai (6 Ago 2021)

A mi me flipan los Joaquines que se tatúan los nombres de sus hijos: el Izan y la Jessi.

Vaya padrazo macho, tus hijos estarán orgullosos (les importa una mierda) de tu gran hazaña: poner 100 pavos y estar tumbado en una camilla con cara de estreñido.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (6 Ago 2021)

Tatuarse es el equivalente a vacunarse: profanar con venenos el templo sagrado que Dios te ha prestado algunos años.


----------



## DERROICION_OCCIDENTAL (6 Ago 2021)




----------



## ShellShock (6 Ago 2021)

Otra parida NWO más con la que tener entretenidos a los borreguitos insignificantes sin metas trascendentes en la vida. Además se les saca los cuartos y se les guarrea la sangre, de paso. Como han dicho antes, los no vacunados y no tatuados vamos a ser los últimos purasangres de la Humanidad.

A mí personalmente me parece de una falta de personalidad tremenda, y de muy mal gusto. Mira que queda feo y sucio, y en la piel tersa de una chavala jovencita y buenorra es como un escupitajo en un cuadro de Velazquez.

Pero bueno, allá cada cual. Si el ganado se marca voluntariamente y él solito, los amos tan contentos. A los demás nos sirve para detectar falta de personalidad y vulgaridad de un vistazo.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (6 Ago 2021)

Los politatuados se hacen pasar por tipos duros y es ridículo verles con mascarila/sin mascarilla según les ordenen.
Falsos signos de rebeldía.
Las chicas que se tatúan hasta el cuello pensando que es una calcamonía. ¿Por qué no se ponen una calcamonía, o uno de aleña? Pensar les viene grande.
Quien se crea un personaje permanente porque le sale de la verga. ¿Algo que decir?


----------



## Lumpen (6 Ago 2021)

Yo llevo el yugo y las flechas de falange tatuados y a mucha honra.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (6 Ago 2021)

Es peor ser calvo...menos Philip Anselmo, ese puede ser calvo si le sale de los huevos.


----------



## adal86 (6 Ago 2021)

Yo siempre he tenido esa desconfianza hacia la gente con tatuajes, pero hace unos años, en una de esas tonterías que hacemos cuando somos jóvenes, me dije: "adal86, deja de prejuzgar de esa manera a la gente tatuada y acéptalos como a cualquier otro". Pues nada, a partir de ahí empecé poco a poco a cambiar la mentalidad. Pasaron unos años, y enseñando uno de mis pisos de alquiler, aparece una mujer que estaba tatuada y que se dedicaba a los tatuajes, quería alquilarme el piso. Lo vio, le gustó, quiso quedárselo, y se lo alquilé, y encima se lo alquilé super barato (350 euros al mes. 2 habitaciones, plaza de garaje, ascensor, trastero, muebles, etc). ¿Resultado? Hoy, cuatro años después, me debe casi 5000 euros, aparte de unos 800 de suministros, y estoy esperando el desahucio para Octubre. Primera persona tatuada a la que alquilo algo, y curiosamente primera persona con la que tengo problemas gordos por temas de alquiler.

¿Conclusión de todo esto? Sí hay que hacer caso a los prejuicios y sí suelen ser problemáticos los tatuados. Por supuesto no todos, pero en temas importantes no vale la pena arriesgarse con tatuados por quedar bien de cara a los demás o (peor aún) de uno mismo. Fíate de tu primera impresión, y si te viene un tatuado y de entrada te da mala impresión, hay muchas posibilidades de que tu instinto no te esté fallando: DALE LA PATADA.

La lección me sirvió enormemente, fue una de esas lecciones de vida que más adelante te acaban ayudando a ver las cosas mucho más claras y por tanto te evitan problemas.

Hoy día a las personas tatuadas las descarto para los pisos aunque vengan con una nómina de 2000 euros, al igual que a cualquier otra persona que los primeros segundos no me dé buena impresión. No he vuelto a tener problemas con nadie.


----------



## ueee3 (6 Ago 2021)

Yo veo mal la vacuidad con la que se los ponen hoy en día. Que se lo pongs un tipo duro, un delincuente o alguien que por lo que sea se lo pone por algún significado, es otra cosa más respetable (aunque tal vez la persona no lo sea), que los tontacos sistémicos que se lo ponen por moda.


----------



## Uritorco (6 Ago 2021)

Albertch Höhler, miembro del Partido Comunista de Alemania, responsable del asesinato del joven Horst Wessel en febrero de 1930, líder local en Berlín de las SA y autor de la canción que posteriormente llevaría su nombre. El rostro es el reflejo de alma. Lo patético, es que hoy en día los supuestos seguidores del segundo, se parecen lamentablemente más al primero.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (6 Ago 2021)




----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (6 Ago 2021)

De joven puede tener pase, pero cuando ves a una persona mayor tatuada es penoso.


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (6 Ago 2021)

La cosa es que un tatuaje no se puede revertir, vale que hay láser para quitárselo pero es una puta mierda que no vale para nada. Y cuando algo no se puede revertir hay que pensárselo muy bien. No es lo mismo que cortarse el pelo a lo punk, que al final el pelo vuelve a su forma natural.


----------



## Ploff (6 Ago 2021)

Mi piel está bella y limpia de tatuajes y no sabeis como llama esto la atención ahora en verano. Al mismo tiempo que a la gente le sorprende una piel así comentan pq no tengo ninguno y que me haga uno aquí o allá. 
Es incomprensible que halagen una piel así y al mismo tiempo me sugieran hacerme algun tatuaje ,,,pero es así


----------



## Lumpen (6 Ago 2021)

Lo qué tú digas, pero yo tengo mi yugo y mis flechas bien tatuadas en la pierna.

Un abrazo


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Ago 2021)

Se tatuaban los celtas, los persas...
En el imperio romano, era un castigo para delincuentes y esclavos, pero los legionarios romanos, se solian tatuar los emblemas y estandartes de sus legiones...

PD- Los siervos de Mitras tambien se tatuaban, para reconocerse entre ellos...


----------



## Gurney (6 Ago 2021)

etsai dijo:


> A mi me flipan los Joaquines que se tatúan los nombres de sus hijos: el Izan y la Jessi.
> 
> Vaya padrazo macho, tus hijos estarán orgullosos (les importa una mierda) de tu gran hazaña: poner 100 pavos y estar tumbado en una camilla con cara de estreñido.





Este punto del carapadre tatuado no se tocó el mítico hilo del carapadre


----------



## Marca Hispánica (6 Ago 2021)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Mi adolescencia - mayoría edad fue en los 90
> 
> Los tatuajes era de etnianos sobre todo, los llamados talegueros. O gente en general underground como se llamaba entonces a la gente rara.
> 
> ...



Venía a decir esto. Tenemos una edad parecida y creo que tendremos un punto de vista similar. Un día hablando con mi madre sobre los tatuajes me dijo que ella creía que eran propios de gente de baja estofa, gitanos, militares o marinos. Y estos grupos llevaban generalmente sólo uno o dos, tipo ancla en el antebrazo o así, no los lienzos humanos que se ven hoy por ahí.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (6 Ago 2021)

*Los tatuajes son de tontos y descerebrados, el cuerpo es tu TEMPLO debes amarlo y cuidarlo

Ver a alguien lleno de pintamonas ya me indica que su C.I no es muy alto y es carne de cañon o si es tia un recipiende de semen

De pircing , dilataciones e incrustaciones es ya directamente de perturbado mental y de odiarse a si mismo*


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (6 Ago 2021)

Se tatúan progres, nancys, gaylords, voxeros, podemitas...

No es el triunfo del marxismo, es el triunfo del retraso mental que, ese sí, es transversal, pansexual e intergeneracional.

Por eso los tatoos son unos impagables detectores de retrasados mentales, como el lacito o como caminar solo por el monte con la mascarilla calzada.

La naturaleza siempre te da pistas para tu supervivencia y bien estar, sólo hay que saber verlas.


----------



## NCB (6 Ago 2021)

DERROICION_OCCIDENTAL dijo:


>



Madre mía qué retrasada


----------



## NCB (6 Ago 2021)

Lumpen dijo:


> Lo qué tú digas, pero yo tengo mi yugo y mis flechas bien tatuadas en la pierna.
> 
> Un abrazo



Ahora tatúate a Paco en una nalga y ya lo bordas.


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Ago 2021)

Los tatuajes de Otzi, son para aliviar sus dolencias y de caracter esoterico-sanador... me duele el codo y me hago unas rayitas...

PD- Los cazadores de las cavernas, si querian un bisonte, lo pintaban primero en la pared de la cueva, para que la caza fuera propicia y luego salian de safari...


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Ago 2021)

@amberitita esta muy tatuada, por que es una guerrera amazona !!!...


----------



## Furymundo (6 Ago 2021)

ni las llaves del coche, PABLO IGLESIAS II


----------



## Mentalharm (6 Ago 2021)

Debo admitirlo; tengo un unico tatuaje y me lo hice cuando pase por un momento de mierda psicologicamente; a dia de hoy no me arrepiento de tenerlo, es pequeño y no es cantoso, pero si no hubiera pasado por ese momento de mierda, igual no me lo habria hecho.


----------



## Uritorco (6 Ago 2021)

Esa momia del neolítico no le importa a nadie mas que a los arqueólogos. Y desde luego, no es para nada mi referente, ni para los que son como yo. Esos paganos europeos tatuados de los que hablas no son más que un producto de la modernidad. Jamás una organización nacionalsocialista hubiese permitido la presencia de esos elementos en sus filas. Hasta a mi me producen repugnacia.


----------



## Furymundo (6 Ago 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Aunque no soy católico ni cristiano, convendría recordarles a algunos que la propia Biblia incluso hace mención a esta cuestión. No se refiere a los tatuajes expresamente, pero sí sobre las marcas en la piel. En Levítico 19:28, se dice de manera explícita: *“No se hagan heridas en el cuerpo por causa de los muertos, ni tatuajes en la piel. Yo soy el Señor”.*
> 
> Para colmo, algunos llevan descaradamente en su piel la "marca de la bestia", el Ojo de Horus masónico.
> 
> ...



pero lo de la biblia trata mas del tatuaje cuantico de Bill Gates. 
para saber quien es del rebaño y quien no.


----------



## piru (6 Ago 2021)

Está desnuda?
Se va a poder desnudar alguna vez?


----------



## Uritorco (6 Ago 2021)

Furymundo dijo:


> ni las llaves del coche, PABLO IGLESIAS II



Este no es mas que un ex perroflauta.


----------



## Furymundo (6 Ago 2021)

piru dijo:


> Está desnuda?
> Se va a poder desnudar alguna vez?



eso es lo gracioso,
una actriz porno asi no pone nada,
ya no es solo por los tatuajes sino porque tecnicamente no esta desnuda


----------



## OYeah (6 Ago 2021)

Los rockeros lo hemos tenido claro siempre: a más tatus peor música.

Es una Ley tan certera como la de la Gravedad.


----------



## Furymundo (6 Ago 2021)

Ploff dijo:


> Mi piel está bella y limpia de tatuajes y no sabeis como llama esto la atención ahora en verano. Al mismo tiempo que a la gente le sorprende una piel así comentan pq no tengo ninguno y que me haga uno aquí o allá.
> Es incomprensible que halagen una piel así y al mismo tiempo *me sugieran hacerme algun tatuaje* ,,,pero es así



jajaja, te sugieren que te vayas a la charca donde se revuelcan. 
les cortocircuitas.


----------



## capitan anchoa (6 Ago 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Rechazados y mal vistos históricamente por la cultura y la sociedad clásica y tradicional europea, y utilizados de manera particular por cárteles de la droga y organizaciones criminales, la despreciable fiebre de los tatuajes llegó a España hace al menos dos décadas y media, imponiéndose casi como una norma obligatoria, especialmente entre las últimas generaciones, contaminadas por completo por esta estúpida moda homologada por el sistema. Los hay de todo tipo y están en todos lados, especialmente en la publicidad. Y entre el famoseo se ha convertido en lo más chic. Es tal el afán de algunos por inyectarse tinta debajo de la piel, que sus cuerpos están inundados de dibujos y expresiones fruto del capricho del momento. No obstante, visualmente son antiestéticos y en muchas ocasiones echan para atrás a quien los observa. A pesar de que la mayoría de los tatuajes simbolizan supuestamente un hecho especial en la vida de quienes los llevan, no nos engañemos, únicamente reflejan una falta acusada de personalidad y espíritu crítico. *De lo único que se trata, es de aparentar hacia el exterior para poder llenar su vacio interior. *La expresión máxima de esta degeneración se puede encontrar en individuos como el que aparece en el vídeo que, en una sociedad completamente sana, sería carne de psiquiátrico y no objeto de difusión y entretenimiento mediático.



Justamente hace varios días lo hablaba con un buen amigo mío, en los años 90 llevar tatuajes estaba mal visto y que un hombre llevara pendientes también lo estaba... hablo de mediados finales de los 90 y justamente ahora, hasta el más cenutrio tiene el brazo completamente tatuado.

Otro ejemplo se ve en el fútbol y en el baloncesto NBA donde es bastante común que los jugadores medianamente famosillos estén muy tatuados, cosa que no pasaba en los 80 y principios de los 90. Es como una "macarrización" de la sociedad.


----------



## Uritorco (6 Ago 2021)

piru dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 734917
> 
> 
> Está desnuda?
> Se va a poder desnudar alguna vez?



Ya veremos como acabarán estas cuando tengan 65 o 70 tacos. La cosa no será entonces tan divertida. Es hasta probable que se den asco.









Check Out Beautiful Tattoo Model @tigerlilly_official


Check Out Beautiful Tattoo Model @tigerlilly_official#skinart #skinartmag #skinartmagazine #tattoorevue #tattoorevuemag #tattoorevuemagazine #tattoomedia #ta...




youtube.com













Check Out Beautiful Tattoo Model @jess_lamia_


Check Out Beautiful Tattoo Model @jess_lamia_#skinart #skinartmag #skinartmagazine #tattoorevue #tattoorevuemag #tattoorevuemagazine #tattoomedia #tattoomedi...




youtube.com


----------



## hyperburned (6 Ago 2021)

Una compañera de clase tenía una mariposa tatuada por encima de la cintura del pantalón para que se viera cuando se agachaba. 

Yo le dije que eso servía para que el hombre se fijase en ese dibujo mientras follaba a una mujer por detrás, y que por eso muchos gays tienen tatuajes en esa parte del cuerpo...

No volvió a hablarme...

De igual forma, una prima mía de 16 años se hizo un piercing en la lengua. Yo le dije que eso servía para que, al hacer una felación, diera más placer al hombre al rozar el piercing con la parte trasera del pene.

Al mes se lo quitó. Dijo que se le infectaba..


----------



## etsai (6 Ago 2021)

Gurney dijo:


> Este punto del carapadre tatuado no se tocó el mítico hilo del carapadre



Ah si, te refieres a ESE hilo que borró @calopez sin dar ninguna explicación.


----------



## Furymundo (6 Ago 2021)

Baselga se equivoca en una observacion 6:30.

Todas las personas que se dicen ateas, son las que creen que no hay alma, y que la persona es el cuerpo, serian esas personas las que respetarian mas su cuerpo. => Pero no es asi.

Son las personas no ateas->Como yo , las que llegan a creer que el alma, es uno mismo, y que el cuerpo una asociacion de seres vivos.
es un vehiculo,

Eso no te lleva a maltratar tu vehiculo, no significa que puedas hacer con el lo que quieras.


----------



## Naga2x (6 Ago 2021)

¿Y el día en que la gente deje de importarle lo que hacen los demás? a mí no me gustan los tatuajes, pero quien se los quiera hacer, como si se quiere tatuar un ojo. Antes prefiero que se dejen de tanto fumar y vapear echándome el humo.


----------



## AntiT0d0 (6 Ago 2021)

A mi el que se tatue me da lo mismo pero no jodas que el brasileño se corto un dedo para que parezca una garra, para los que tocamos un instrumento musical las manos son SAGRADAS.


----------



## Hente (6 Ago 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Yo veo mal la vacuidad con la que se los ponen hoy en día. Que se lo pongs un tipo duro, un delincuente o alguien que por lo que sea se lo pone por algún significado, es otra cosa más respetable (aunque tal vez la persona no lo sea), que los tontacos sistémicos que se lo ponen por moda.



Es tan estupido ponerselo por un motivo o por otro, como si justificara "que tuviera un significado". Precisamente cuando les surge el deseo de tatuarse es antes de buscar un significado. 

El significado es la excusa chorra que usan para no sentirse gilipollas.


----------



## Supremacía (6 Ago 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Esa momia del neolítico no le importa a nadie mas que a los arqueólogos. Y desde luego, no es para nada mi referente, ni para los que son como yo. Esos paganos europeos tatuados de los que hablas no son más que un producto de la modernidad. Jamás una organización nacionalsocialista hubiese permitido la presencia de esos elementos en sus filas. Hasta a mi me producen repugnacia.



¿Los nacionalsocialistas llegaron a pronunciarse en contra de los tatuajes?


----------



## JyQ (6 Ago 2021)

El cuerpo es el templo sagrado en el que viviremos en esta vida, merece respeto y proporcionarle una buena salud alejándose de los vicios como mala alimentación, drogas, tabaco y alcohol.

Y por supuesto, la automutilación.

Es una enorme estupidez automutilarse.

La propiedad privada es sagrada y el cuerpo es la primera y más fundamental propiedad privada que tenemos.

Nadie se compra un coche y recién salido del concesionario comienza a rayarlo, pero sí se hace con el cuerpo, conforme avanza la vida lo maltratamos para notar "placer", no por necesidad de supervivencia, que sería el único motivo aceptable.


----------



## nekcab (6 Ago 2021)

121 dijo:


> Sin embargo en tíos y únicamente si están fuertes, llevar hecho un brazo entero o los dos me parece que queda bastante bien, pero es hipotecar el futuro porque no vas a ser joven y fuerte para siempre



Ahí está el quid. Es propio de una sociedad que basa en un principio de siempre jóvenes. Luego, claro, viene la cruda realidad, y es que:
a) los gustos de 25 no serán los de 50
B) tu piel tersa con esa imagen perfectamente definida en tu piel... no durará así siempre.

Pero da igual: lo irreflexivo es lo q triunfa. ¿Una sociedad juvenil ad eternum quizás?


----------



## Lma0Zedong (6 Ago 2021)

Me parece la moda más estúpida que hay, cuesta encontrar a alguien joven que no tenga uno.


----------



## bladu (6 Ago 2021)

Jsn dijo:


> Los tatuajes denotan conflictos internos de autoimagen, necesidad de llamar la atención y propensión a conductas irreflexivas.
> Es útil para detectar personas tarumba. Muy práctico en un mundo viogen.



E inseguridad y falta de autoestima


----------



## Furillo (6 Ago 2021)

2 chicas cercanas a mí, hiper tatuadas y lupus galopante diagnosticado en ambos casos, en fin...
Además, progres y folla-bozales premium.


----------



## bladu (6 Ago 2021)

Hairat4ever dijo:


> Tampoco hace falta ningún argumento, si te gustan ,adelante. Yo si los tengo, en partes no muy visibles, tampoco me va el que se vean o destaquen demasiado. Con lo que alucino es que los lleven gente tan joven, a color, que no son precisamente baratos. Estáis en vuestro derecho de criticarlo, desde luego. Ahora mismo es moda y como tal, habrá mucha gente que se arrepienta, pero ya hay clínicas y tratamientos para quitarlos, osea otro negocio más



Si pero quitarlos es muy caro doloroso y deja cicatrices


----------



## Furymundo (6 Ago 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> El sol negro forma parte de la cultura indoeuropea, igual que la cruz gamada No tienen nada de negativo, aunque ahora el sistema les quiera dar otra "interpretación". Lo que se promueve desde el poder no es exactamente el paganismo (que es de donde han bebido las fuentes clásicas del cristianismo), sino el culto a lo primitivo. El tatuaje marca el punto de inflexión más bajo al que ha llegado el hombre blanco. Hay incluso algo de satánico en todo ello.



como se tatuaban los antiguos exactamente ? 
se inyectaban tinta dentro de la piel ? 
o simplemente se pintaban ?


----------



## Furymundo (6 Ago 2021)

con esas pintas, ya causa rechazo, 
pero normalmente me fijo en los rasgos de la cara. 
NO ES DE FIAR.


----------



## Furymundo (6 Ago 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Albertch Höhler, miembro del Partido Comunista de Alemania, responsable del asesinato del joven Horst Wessel en febrero de 1930, líder local en Berlín de las SA y autor de la canción que posteriormente llevaría su nombre. El rostro es el reflejo de alma. Lo patético, es que hoy en día los supuestos seguidores del segundo, se parecen lamentablemente más al primero.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 734888



no hay ninguna version decente en youtube
https://www.bitchute.com/video/52dOyBG0y65Q


----------



## EXTOUAREG (6 Ago 2021)

No verás un musulmán con tatuajes, los tatuajes son en general para blancos ateos acomplejados o que quieren ser negros o negrizar su piel o decir que no son tan blancos como parecen, es una forma de pedir perdón por ser blancos.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (6 Ago 2021)

Yo creo que éstas modas como los tatuajes y los piercings las ha fomentado el poder porque les interesa que la gente se ponga cosas en el cuerpo que sirvan como "base" para implantarles en el futuro sistemas de geo-localización y control basados en nano tecnologías o algo parecido.

Cuando al poder le interesa que las masas alteren el aspecto natural de sus cuerpos nunca es por razones estéticas ni triviales, sino por otros motivos que por supuesto ocultan.....las razones triviales y supuestamente estéticas (en realidad son anti-estéticas) son las que aducen las "cobayas" que se ponen los tatuajes, pero ellos realmente se pintarrajean y estropean sus cuerpos porque el poder los ha manipulado con sus "modas" y sus falsos conceptos de "lo moderno".....


----------



## Irradiador_de_covid (6 Ago 2021)

Tengo dudas si los podeguarros son propensos a tatuarse, como buenos deficientes que son.


----------



## bladu (6 Ago 2021)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Yo creo que éstas modas como los tatuajes y los piercings las ha fomentado el poder porque les interesa que la gente se ponga cosas en el cuerpo que sirvan como "base" para implantarles en el futuro sistemas de geo-localización y control basados en nano tecnologías o algo parecido.
> 
> Cuando al poder le interesa que las masas alteren el aspecto natural de sus cuerpos nunca es por razones estéticas ni triviales, sino por otros motivos que por supuesto ocultan.....las razones triviales y supuestamente estéticas (en ralidad son anti-estéticas) son las que aducen las "cobayas" que se ponen los tatujes, pero ellos realmente se pintarrajean y estropean sus cuerpos porque el poder los ha manipulado con sus "modas" y sus falsos conceptos de "lo moderno".....



Al poder les interesa como prueba preliminar para saber hasta dónde llega su capacidad de sumisión


----------



## Hente (6 Ago 2021)

1 Una manera de afear y ridiculizar la estética clásica de occidente.
2 Una manera de descapitalizar gilipollas, porque algunos llevan más dinero gastado en tatuajes que ahorros tienen.
3 Una manera de destruír la belleza femenina convirtiéndolas en algo antierótico que solo gusta a 3 enfermos.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (6 Ago 2021)

La Biblia los prohíbe, por eso el NWO satánico lo fomenta.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (6 Ago 2021)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


>



El tatuaje es, por definición, anticatólico, paganillo.


----------



## cortatijeras (6 Ago 2021)

No se habla, no se dice, pero una mujer sin tatuajes vale más, se cotiza más que una pintarrajeada, siempre lo ha sido y siempre lo será, por eso las pintarrajeadas son subnormales profundas, tontitas engañadas, que no causan más que vergüenza ajena y solo encuentran su sitio entre otros alienado/as como ellas.


----------



## ciberobrero (6 Ago 2021)

MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa dijo:


> Amen! Es un semaforo: 1 tatuaje pequeño - Umm bueno. 1 tatuaje grande - ojo!. 2 tatuajes - ojo, ojo!. 2 tatuajes grandes - warning!!!.



Tatuaje pequeño: borrega
Tatuaje grande o múltiple: puta

También hay borregas y putas no marcadas


----------



## Jevitronka (6 Ago 2021)

Vaya cruzadas que os montáis por tonterias


----------



## The Sentry (6 Ago 2021)

Menudo post más absurdo...


----------



## Furymundo (6 Ago 2021)

cortatijeras dijo:


> No se habla, no se dice, pero una mujer sin tatuajes vale más, se cotiza más que una pintarrajeada, siempre lo ha sido y siempre lo será, por eso las pintarrajeadas son subnormales profundas, tontitas engañadas, que no causan más que vergüenza ajena y solo encuentran su sitio entre otros alienado/as como ellas.



a esa le sobra maquillaje


----------



## Hairat4ever (6 Ago 2021)

bladu dijo:


> Si pero quitarlos es muy caro doloroso y deja cicatrices



No lo sé, supongo que a la par que hacértelos. E irán mejorando, como también han mejorado los tatuajes en el transcurso del tiempo . Así son las modas de quita y pon. Yo los que tengo me gustan, el primero me lo hice con 16 y ya tengo 37.


----------



## Furymundo (6 Ago 2021)

DERROICION_OCCIDENTAL dijo:


>



madre mia.  
un puto vater


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Ago 2021)

Furymundo dijo:


> a esa le sobra maquillaje



Pues da un paso al frente. Coges a otras 10 del palo, y 8 llevan tatuajes.


----------



## Subterráneo (6 Ago 2021)




----------



## Libertyforall (6 Ago 2021)

Yo también descarto con tatuajes. Y me descartan sin tatuajes. Todavía no he estado con ninguna pelirroja ni con ninguna tatuada.


----------



## Vorsicht (6 Ago 2021)

A mí me parecen una buena forma de generar empleo. 
Yo no consumo, pero toda actividad que genere movimiento económico es buena.


----------



## Tagghino (6 Ago 2021)




----------



## Libertyforall (6 Ago 2021)

Impostores como Joseph Ajram.


----------



## Entrambos mares (6 Ago 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> No verás un musulmán con tatuajes, los tatuajes son en general para blancos ateos acomplejados o que quieren ser negros o negrizar su piel o decir que no son tan blancos como parecen, es una forma de pedir perdón por ser blancos.



Eso es falso. Vivo en Ceuta, tengo un amigo tatuador y se harta de tatuar marroquíes. De hecho, en Marruecos hay tatuadores. Lo que no se los hacen es en lugares visibles del cuerpo. Y más las mujeres que los hombres. Tú no sabes lo que hay debajo de las chilabas...

De hecho, le han pedido abrir un local en Marruecos en varias ocasiones.


----------



## handlolo (6 Ago 2021)

Yo creo que se han puesto de moda a proposito, para que los maleantes y gente de la peor calaña expresidiaria, puedan pasar mejor desapercibidos en la sociedad orwelliana que vivimos.


----------



## Furymundo (6 Ago 2021)

el unico tatuado que me cae bien es TUERTO
porque @·TUERTO tiene historia detras.
el resto son wannabes.


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Ago 2021)

Denotan un Ego de la hostia. Pero Ego en el mal sentido, no en el bueno. Hay "ego bueno" y "ego malo", lo cual no es el tema del hilo.

El ego malo es hablar como los demás. Es hacer un juego de poder de todo. Es mirar mal. Es ser déspota. Es actuar distinto en función de con quién estás.

El ego bueno es querer verte bien. Ganar dinero. Prosperar en el trabajo de formas lícitas.


----------



## Entrambos mares (6 Ago 2021)

Yo flipo con vosotros. Viviendo en puerto de mar y con cuartel de la legión... precisamente los tatuajes no han sido muy de progre en el pasado. ¿De mala gente? Quizás es la diferencia de hoy en día, que está democratizado y ya no representa a gente marginal.


----------



## gromenauer (6 Ago 2021)

capitan anchoa dijo:


> Justamente hace varios días lo hablaba con un buen amigo mío, en los años 90 llevar tatuajes estaba mal visto y que un hombre llevara pendientes también lo estaba... hablo de mediados finales de los 90 y justamente ahora, *hasta el más cenutrio tiene el brazo completamente tatuado.*
> 
> Otro ejemplo se ve en el fútbol y en el baloncesto NBA donde es bastante común que los jugadores medianamente famosillos estén muy tatuados, cosa que no pasaba en los 80 y principios de los 90. *Es como una "macarrización" de la sociedad.*



Pues depende de como lo veas, y te lo pongo en palabras de un conocido que es tatuador profesional desde hace 20 años:

Que le vengan chavales de 20 años tanteandose la opción de hacerse todo un brazo como primer tatuaje, pues lo ve como cenutrio total. No es que sea lo habitual, que lo acaben haciendo, pero algun caso hay.

Lo mismo de alguien que le dice que quiere tatuarse la cara. Directamente les da la opcion de pintarles algo con rotulador y que salgan a la calle con ello durante un dia, que si les convence vuelvan otro dia que se lo hace. Y el 99% no vuelven.

Lo de "macarrización", la popularización, pues él lo ve que el tatuaje esta dejando de tener de ser estigmatizado, estar asociado a ámbitos carcelarios o de delincuencia. Evidentemente que lo va a ver bien, pues forma parte de su modo de vida y hace que pueda vivir de ello.

A largo plazo, ve muy posible la opción de que ocurra lo mismo de forma inversa:

Hay mucha gente que el interés de tatuarse es para destacar socialmente, a modo de imagen personal: Para parecer mas duro o makarra, diferente a los demás en base algo que tienes tatuado en el cuerpo o a la pertenencia a alguna escena musicial (Desde el rock/metal/punk hasta el regetton o trap), etc.

Pero claro, si to el mundo va tatuado hasta la médula y de forma visible, lo anterior deja ser así. Así que ve muy posible, en las generaciones venideras, que para tener ese hecho diferencial dentro del rebaño (aunque formes parte de él), la opción sea no tatuarse.


----------



## Jordanpt (6 Ago 2021)

uberales dijo:


> Los únicos tatuajes que entenderé son los de una unidad militar, un deportista que gana en las olimpiadas y una mujer que ha tenido una mastectomía, el resto es de gilipollad.



Pues yo solo los de los militares que hayan estado en guerra, no me vale hacer la mili en Cuenca, marineros de alta mar y ex- presidiarios, y estos últimos solo tatuajes talegueros.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (6 Ago 2021)

Entrambos mares dijo:


> Yo flipo con vosotros. Viviendo en puerto de mar y con cuartel de la legión... precisamente los tatuajes no han sido muy de progre en el pasado. ¿De mala gente? Quizás es la diferencia de hoy en día, que está democratizado y ya no representa a gente marginal.



Democratización de lo bajuno = mierda para todos.


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Ago 2021)

Tampoco entiendo a gente que es débil y se tatúa el brazo entero. Sí cuando ves los tatus de alguien te choca, es que no le pegan.

Las camisetas son bonitas cuando son lisas o con algún leteroing no agresivo. Las caras son bellas cuando no van llenas de piercings y demás. Lo mismo pasa con el cuerpo. No hablemos ya de cuerpazos.


----------



## Elblancodelwhatsapp (6 Ago 2021)

Para eso me pillo unos de estos en el aliexpress: :https://m.es.aliexpress.com/item/10...a10-1628252449847-07236-UneMJZVf&gclsrc=aw.ds

Baratos, te lo quitas cuando quieras y para marcarse un MFH vienen de puta madre.


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Ago 2021)

Elblancodelwhatsapp dijo:


> Para eso me pillo unos de estos en el aliexpress: :https://m.es.aliexpress.com/item/1005002957913745.html?acnt=713-097-6633&aff_platform=aaf&ds_e_device=m&albcp=12107665365&ds_e_product_id=es1005002957913745&ds_url_v=2&ds_dest_url=https://s.click.aliexpress.com/deep_link.htm?aff_short_key=UneMJZVf&ds_e_product_group_id=1140438507078&sk=UneMJZVf&ds_e_adid=492220545021&terminal_id=c2f10e5faf054f289c5e867752a93c83&needSmbHouyi=false&albbt=Google_7_shopping&ds_e_product_channel=online&_randl_currency=EUR&src=google&ds_e_product_country=ES&_randl_shipto=ES&aff_fcid=89e1980881e14a8dbbf26fdd57fafa10-1628252449847-07236-UneMJZVf&albag=125024249468&aff_fsk=UneMJZVf&albch=shopping&ds_e_network=u&albagn=888888&ds_e_product_language=es&isSmbAutoCall=false&ds_e_product_merchant_id=455678703&aff_trace_key=89e1980881e14a8dbbf26fdd57fafa10-1628252449847-07236-UneMJZVf&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> Baratos, te lo quitas cuando quieras y para marcarse un MFH vienen de puta madre.



Joder ya ves. Cuanto te duran?


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (6 Ago 2021)

Alcazar dijo:


> Es sorprendente que en el programa First Dates, muchas chortinas piden tatuajes como condición indispensable para decir si al candidato. Se ven muchas decepciones si el pretendiente no tiene tatuajes.
> 
> Una llego a decir que odiaba a la gente superficial, para acto seguido decir que lo que mas valoraba en un hombre eran sus tatuajes.



First dates es una basura, no entiendo que en el foro se tome tantas veces ese programa como ejemplo de nada, cuando debería ser lo contrario. Si hasta hay un hilo en el que han pillado a unas cuantas actrices porno entre las que han ido allí.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Ago 2021)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Ago 2021)

sobre el 40% de la gente lleva tatuaje 
luego votan y te destruyen el pais


----------



## Chocochomocho (6 Ago 2021)

Jamás he entendido la gracia de ir como un pupitre o cuaderno de instituto.


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Ago 2021)

Jamas de los jamases, de la jamoneria gourmet !!!...  

PD- En que quedamos, no decias que las brujeres estan todas majaretas ???...


----------



## RayoSombrio (6 Ago 2021)

A mí los tatuajes siempre me han dado la sensación de que son la marca de gente un tanto rara. Conocí a una tia que llevaba dos bien enormes, pocas cosas menos eróticas para mi gusto que una tia tatuada. Encima, estaba zumbada.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Ago 2021)

Be-e-e-e-eeeee

_Results and discussion.-Table 1 reports the zero-order Pearson product-moment correlations, means, and standard deviations for each variable. Number of Tattoos was significantly and positively related to Number of Friends with Tattoos, supporting the proposition that friendship reference networks exert a positive influence (r =.28). Number of Tattoos was also significantly and positively, but weakly, associated with Number of Family Members with Tattoos (r =.lo), suggesting some family influence, perhaps, despite being away from home. TABLE 1 BIVARIATE CORRELATIONS OF STUDY VARIABLES (N=520) Variable 1 2 3 1. Number of Tattoos 2. Number of Friends with Tattoos .28t 3. Number of Family Members with Tattoos .10 .01 M .28 1.67 0.56 SD .71 1.38 0.81 "p< .01 (two-tailed test). 95% confidence intervals varied between + .09 and + .15. As expected, peer influence for tattooing was somewhat stronger. That many of our tattooed respondents had at least one immediate family member with a tattoo also suggests tattoos may now be in the mainstream of American culture. Further research must at least question the assumption that having a tattoo is an index of social deviance. Tattoos are becoming more visible on celebrities and increasingly prevalent among young and older adults (5, 7). Study of youths' perceptions and motivations toward getting a tattoo as well as the meaning of having a tattoo for different categories of people in American culture could be helpful.

Reference groups tattoo.pdf (drjkoch.org) _


----------



## Gubelkian (6 Ago 2021)

Como decía Pérez Reverte muy acertadamente:

Los tatuajes tenían un nicho claramente acotado. Fiera de ahí no son más que una moda (bastante estúpida diría yo).

El nicho natural del tatuaje es: mar, milicia, cárcel o prostitución.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (6 Ago 2021)

Chocochomocho dijo:


> Jamás he entendido la gracia de ir como un pupitre o cuaderno de instituto.



Piensa más bien en que están pintarrajeados como un urinario público, y lo entenderás.









El Ariki Mau dijo:


> sobre el 40% de la gente lleva tatuaje
> luego votan y te destruyen el pais



*TATUADOS, HIJOS DE LA GRANDÍSIMA PUTA, TODOS*


----------



## Furymundo (6 Ago 2021)

Vorsicht dijo:


> A mí me parecen una buena forma de generar empleo.
> Yo no consumo, *pero toda actividad que genere movimiento económico es buena.*



Tomo nota 
Algun dia lo soltare delante del juez.


----------



## Elblancodelwhatsapp (6 Ago 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Joder ya ves. Cuanto te duran?



Aún no he comprado ninguno, pero me imagino que unos 3 o 4 días, parecido a los tattoos que venían en las bolsas de doritos y demás.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Ago 2021)

*Unattractive, promiscuous and heavy drinkers: perceptions of women with tattoos.*

V. Swami, A. Furnham
Published 2007
Psychology, Medicine
Body image
This study examined social and physical perceptions of blonde and brunette women with different degrees of tattooing. Eighty-four female and 76 male undergraduates rated a series of 16 female line drawings that varied in 2 levels of hair colour and 8 levels of tattooing. Ratings were made for physical attractiveness and sexual promiscuity, as well as estimates of the number of alcohol units consumed on a typical night out. Results showed that tattooed women were rated as less physically attractive, more sexually promiscuous and heavier drinkers than untattooed women, with more negative ratings with increasing number of tattoos. There were also weak interactions between body art and hair colour, with blonde women in general rated more negatively than brunettes. Results are discussed in terms of stereotypes about women who have tattoos and the effects of such stereotypes on well-bein


----------



## Visilleras (6 Ago 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Los tatuajes más pequeños me parecen más siniestros (ver mi mensaje anterior).



He conocido bastantes tías con un tatuaje pequeño y sin problemas: en el tobillo o en una zona no muy a la vista.

Pero si van fardando de tatuajes grandes, si, ahí hay un problema.


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Ago 2021)

Pa ustedes :






El hilo para detectar foreros tatuados+ Entras y pones a ese forero tatuado.


@Jevitronka




www.burbuja.info


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (6 Ago 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> sobre el 40% de la gente lleva tatuaje
> luego votan y te destruyen el pais



La gracia es que al ppsoe les han estado votando durante años contra viento y marea las generaciones más mayores, que precisamente no es que sean mucho de tatuarse que digamos.
....
Lo de los musulmanes y los tatuajes. En muchos países musulmanes hay también tatuadores, estoy harto de ver cuentas de tatuajes en Instagram, de Turquía hay para aburrir. En Marruecos los tatuajes han sido muy típicos durante siglos en las mujeres bereberes.


----------



## Asuranceturis (6 Ago 2021)

Tatuaje y Gimnasio van de la mano.
Mismos tarados.


----------



## Furymundo (6 Ago 2021)

Naga2x dijo:


> ¿Y el día en que la gente deje de importarle lo que hacen los demás? a mí no me gustan los tatuajes, pero quien se los quiera hacer, como si se quiere tatuar un ojo. Antes prefiero que se dejen de tanto fumar y vapear echándome el humo.



el problema es que lo que HACEN los demas te da pistas de lo que SON.
y es bueno conocer tu entorno para sobrevivir.

lo que hacen los demas no es algo aislado. 
han decidio ponerse todos un bozal 
y te amenazaran con las miradas si no te lo pones.

LO QUE HACEN LOS DEMAS TE AFECTA A TI.


----------



## juliojgo (6 Ago 2021)

Poco a poco terminaremos siendo minoría los no tatuados, al menos los menores de 30 años.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Ago 2021)

HAZCERCE UN TATUAGE ES UN DOWNGRADE *DE MANUEL*


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Ago 2021)

Es un ancla física porque no tienen anclas ni referentes mentales.

Es una desventaja de ser demasiado flexible mentalmente, que al final tu personalidad se desvanece en la nada porque no tienes referentes ni principios, eres tan práctico y flexible que te evaporas.


----------



## Impresionante (6 Ago 2021)

La respuesta está aquí, para los que se creen eternos


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Ago 2021)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Es un ancla física porque no tiene anclas ni referentes mentales.
> 
> Es una desventaja de ser demasiado flexible mentalmente, que al final tu personalidad se desvanece en la nada porque no tienes referentes ni principios, eres tan práctico y flexible que te evaporas.


----------



## McNulty (6 Ago 2021)

Una modita más, como el ponerse pendientes o piercings. A la borregada le emociona mucho sentirse especial y que le miren por la calle.

Por mucho que cambien el exterior, en su interior seguirán siendo ovejas obedientes y dependientes de la validación externa.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (6 Ago 2021)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Es un ancla física porque no tiene anclas ni referentes mentales.
> 
> Es una desventaja de ser demasiado flexible mentalmente, que al final tu personalidad se desvanece en la nada porque no tienes referentes ni principios, eres tan práctico y flexible que te evaporas.



Una mente abierta es como una herida abierta.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2021)

*Quien pretende medir el curso de la vida por el número de polvos , aplica un parámetro totalmente equivocado: porque los vicios y placeres son negativos , puesto que el 99% del tiempo es dolor, ansiedad, angustia , desesperación, síndrome de abstinencia a cambio de un chute evanescente ya que todo lugar es aquí y todo tiempo es ahora.*
*pensar que puedan hacernos feliz no es más que una ilusión cultivada por la envidia, puesto que no se las experimenta positivamente; en cambio, sí a los dolores, de modo que éstos son el parámetro de la felicidad de la vida, y se miden por su ausencia.*
*un putero o un adicto al sexo , es como un fumador. Sólo le calma fumar un cigarrillo detrás de otro ya que el intervalo que no esté fumando es un infierno mental , de dolor inaguantable, por eso enciende otro cigarrillo.*



Cualquier pensamiento, cualquier reverberación cambia nuestra química cerebral.

" NO SON LOS HECHOS SINO NUESTRA FORMA DE INTERPRETARLOS "

- TODO LUGAR ES AQUÍ, TODO TIEMPO ES AHORA

- EL DOLOR ES INEVITABLE, EL SUFRIMIENTO ES OPCIONAL

- LO ÚNICO CONSTANTE EN LA VIDA ES EL CAMBIO



*El deseo sexual es una urgencia por reproducirse.* Una alarma del cuerpo como el hambre o la sed .
Nuestra mente ha evolucionado para iniciar ciclos reproductivos cuya primera parte es el sexo incesante para asegurar la fecundación,
pero a las pocas semanas la mente cambia y toda la energía se dirige a preparar la llegada del bebé y el confort de la futura madre.

Iniciar y romper ciclos una vez tras otra , trastorna la mente como a unos pájaros que le hubiesen tirado el nido cuando estaban incubando.


----------



## Uritorco (6 Ago 2021)

Impresionante dijo:


> La respuesta está aquí, para los que se creen eternos



Esto NO es la cultura occidental, que siempre ha aborrecido este tipo de estéticas relacionadas y vinculadas toda la vida con los ambientes más marginales. Precisamente lo que ha hecho el sistema es imponernos una colonización cultural alógena a nuestras costumbres, cultura y sensibilidad, a través de la socialización de estéticas exóticas propias de culturas primitivas.


----------



## Impresionante (6 Ago 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Esto NO es la cultura occidental, que siempre ha aborrecido este tipo de estéticas relacionadas y vinculadas toda la vida con los ambientes más marginales. Precisamente lo que ha hecho el sistema es imponernos una colonización cultural alógena a nuestras costumbres, cultura y sensibilidad, a través de la socialización de estéticas exóticas propias de culturas primitivas.



Viene con segundas.

Los tatuajes de personas mayores con los olgarejos, son espantosos, para estas gentes y más para los de ahora con dibujos insoportables.

En 20 años habrá muchos ancianos con pellejos tatuados. Precioso


----------



## INE (6 Ago 2021)

adal86 dijo:


> Yo siempre he tenido esa desconfianza hacia la gente con tatuajes, pero hace unos años, en una de esas tonterías que hacemos cuando somos jóvenes, me dije: "adal86, deja de prejuzgar de esa manera a la gente tatuada y acéptalos como a cualquier otro". Pues nada, a partir de ahí empecé poco a poco a cambiar la mentalidad. Pasaron unos años, y enseñando uno de mis pisos de alquiler, aparece una mujer que estaba tatuada y que se dedicaba a los tatuajes, quería alquilarme el piso. Lo vio, le gustó, quiso quedárselo, y se lo alquilé, y encima se lo alquilé super barato (350 euros al mes. 2 habitaciones, plaza de garaje, ascensor, trastero, muebles, etc). ¿Resultado? Hoy, cuatro años después, me debe casi 5000 euros, aparte de unos 800 de suministros, y estoy esperando el desahucio para Octubre. Primera persona tatuada a la que alquilo algo, y curiosamente primera persona con la que tengo problemas gordos por temas de alquiler.
> 
> ¿Conclusión de todo esto? Sí hay que hacer caso a los prejuicios y sí suelen ser problemáticos los tatuados. Por supuesto no todos, pero en temas importantes no vale la pena arriesgarse con tatuados por quedar bien de cara a los demás o (peor aún) de uno mismo. Fíate de tu primera impresión, y si te viene un tatuado y de entrada te da mala impresión, hay muchas posibilidades de que tu instinto no te esté fallando: DALE LA PATADA.
> 
> ...



Los prejuicios, como tú los llamas, es sabiduría ancestral que te va a quitar muchos problemas y peligros.


----------



## Ookami (6 Ago 2021)

Tenia entendido que en la antigua Roma el tatuaje era visto de mala manera porque se usaba sobretodo para marcar e identificar a los esclavos. Aunque también se dice que los celtas se tatuaban, así que si podría ser visto como algo también occidental.


----------



## Kurten (6 Ago 2021)

Buenos pieses

Taluec


----------



## Terminus (6 Ago 2021)

Cuantos premios Nobel están tatuados? 

Cuantos reponedores de supermercado lo están? 

No hay más preguntas


----------



## Gigatr0n (6 Ago 2021)

Un dibujito está... normal, vale. Tatuarse el cuello es para "estrellas del rock", pero tatuarse la cara es de colgaos.
Lo de la moda de ahora de ir tatuado/a hasta el culo es... pues eso, una moda tonta. Cuando lleguen a viejos se arrepentirán.



Jsn dijo:


> Los tatuajes denotan conflictos internos de autoimagen, necesidad de llamar la atención y propensión a conductas irreflexivas.
> Es útil para detectar personas tarumba. Muy práctico en un mundo viogen.



Los legionarios llevan tatuajes, eh?...


----------



## El Gran Cid (6 Ago 2021)

Antes eran de macarras, legionarios y presidiarios. Ahora, es difícil encontrar un policía sin tatuajes. Creo que es un buen ejemplo de la decadencia de Occidente.

*Yo tengo un tatuaje en la espalda, pero no me haré más. Reconozco que tampoco me arrepiento.


----------



## pisomaniac (6 Ago 2021)

En tías molan porque son un claro indicativo de que son fáciles de percutir...


----------



## Gato ingenuo (6 Ago 2021)

Detector de mermados


----------



## Uritorco (6 Ago 2021)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Los legionarios llevan tatuajes, eh?...



En el ejército siempre han estado prohibidos los tatuajes. No sé como estará ahora la cosa. Con legionarios he estado yo en su momento, y muy pocos llevaban alguno.


----------



## Picatoste Guindilloso (6 Ago 2021)

Nunca se sabe porque se lo hace un ser,no todos los casos son iguales


----------



## Ordel (6 Ago 2021)

Son de chusma y retrasados.


----------



## 121 (6 Ago 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *Quien pretende medir el curso de la vida por el número de polvos , aplica un parámetro totalmente equivocado: porque los vicios y placeres son negativos , puesto que el 99% del tiempo es dolor, ansiedad, angustia , desesperación, síndrome de abstinencia a cambio de un chute evanescente ya que todo lugar es aquí y todo tiempo es ahora.*
> *pensar que puedan hacernos feliz no es más que una ilusión cultivada por la envidia, puesto que no se las experimenta positivamente; en cambio, sí a los dolores, de modo que éstos son el parámetro de la felicidad de la vida, y se miden por su ausencia.*
> *un putero o un adicto al sexo , es como un fumador. Sólo le calma fumar un cigarrillo detrás de otro ya que el intervalo que no esté fumando es un infierno mental , de dolor inaguantable, por eso enciende otro cigarrillo.*
> 
> ...



Lo que tú quieras pero no puedes comparar el follar un coño jugoso con estar despierto de madrugada cambiando pañales cagados un día y otro y así a meses/años vista

El sexo sin consecuencias es un hack del sistema, una.victoria a la matrix biológica


----------



## RFray (6 Ago 2021)




----------



## efeboetruscodelsiglo6 (6 Ago 2021)

Hilo subnormal abierto por un nenazi descerebrado, luego vas a cualquier acto de los suyos y parece una reunión de Hells Angels, as cual más peor pintado.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (6 Ago 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Demuestran falta de autocontrol.
> 
> No entiendo como alguien a QUIEN NO LE GUSTA EL DIBUJO O LA PINTURA, SE PUEDE HACER UNO. Si te gusta el dibujo, adelante, es hasta coherente en cierta medida.
> 
> Fumar y llevar tatuajes, el duo de las malotas. Ahora mismo una de 26 tiene más cosas en común con una de 16 que con una de 36. Bueno, que cojones, hasta los 45 años todos están de adolescentes perpetuos.




Eso quiere el sistema judeoprogre másonico imperante desde 1978, la natalidad se ha ido a la mierda hasta sin inyecciones esterilizantes.


----------



## Supremacía (6 Ago 2021)

He aquí un ejemplo claro de cómo desgraciar un cuerpo atractivo (lo peor es que hay retrasados mentales a los que les gustan las zorras pintarrajeadas):


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2021)

121 dijo:


> Lo que tú quieras pero no puedes comparar el follar un coño jugoso con estar despierto de madrugada cambiando pañales cagados un día y otro y así a meses/años vista
> 
> El sexo sin consecuencias es un hack del sistema, una.victoria a la matrix biológica



Cada etapa del ciclo reproductivo recompensa por igual.

Y los pájaros pasads la etapa de cópula incesante , luego viene incubar los huevos , criar los hijos ....ninguno queda estancado la primera etapa.

Los humanos que no siguen el ciclo natural como nuestros antepasados, es como si a los pájaros le rompe los huevos una vez tras otra


----------



## W.T.F. (6 Ago 2021)

piru dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 734917
> 
> 
> Está desnuda?
> Se va a poder desnudar alguna vez?



Pues yo me la leía con atención.


----------



## El primo del Adric (6 Ago 2021)




----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2021)

Terminus dijo:


> Cuantos premios Nobel están tatuados?
> 
> Cuantos reponedores de supermercado lo están?
> 
> No hay más preguntas



Cuántas putas y maricones ?

Es como el carnet de identidad


----------



## 시켈 ! (6 Ago 2021)

Ellos dicen "me tatúo por motivos profundos, el dibujo tiene significado para mí". Y yo les digo: yo también tengo fotos y dibujos que me gustan y si acaso lo imprimo y lo pongo en un cuadro. 
Por no hablar de que lo hacen "para mí" pero muchas veces en zonas en las que ellos/as/es no pueden ver su tatuaje.


----------



## Alcazar (6 Ago 2021)

LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS dijo:


> First dates es una basura, no entiendo que en el foro se tome tantas veces ese programa como ejemplo de nada, cuando debería ser lo contrario. Si hasta hay un hilo en el que han pillado a unas cuantas actrices porno entre las que han ido allí.



Si, es cierto que va sobre todo mucho aspirante a actor en paro, pero también va gente normal, yo conozco un par de casos de mi pueblo, uno un tipo super tímido que me voló la cabeza verlo allí (le dieron calabazas). También fue una carruselera madre soltera que vive en mi calle.

A mi me gusta mucho porque se aprende mucho de como se relacionan colectivos de gente con los que poco o nada tienes en común, como los milenials o los maricones (estos los primero que intentan indagar es si el pretendiente da o toma).


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2021)

121 dijo:


> Lo que tú quieras pero no puedes comparar el follar un coño jugoso con estar despierto de madrugada cambiando pañales cagados un día y otro y así a meses/años vista
> 
> El sexo sin consecuencias es un hack del sistema, una.victoria a la matrix biológica



es lo mismo que la heroína 


de hecho los mismos que reparten toneladas de cocaína por España , son los que promueven la promiscuidad y el sexo estéril ; es decir la bomba gay


----------



## 121 (6 Ago 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> es lo mismo que la heroína
> 
> 
> de hecho los mismos que reparten toneladas de cocaína por España , son los que promueven la promiscuidad y el sexo estéril ; es decir la bomba gay



Menudas gilipolleces, estáis chalados


----------



## apocalippsis (6 Ago 2021)

Maricones y guarras, nada mas que desir su señoria.


----------



## Knight who says ni (6 Ago 2021)

Estéticamente de los que veo en el gimnasio (hasta que me prohíban entrar) a lo mejor queda bien uno de cada quince o veinte.

Para empezar, si eres un cuerpo escombro no te tatúes, ahorramos el espectáculo.


----------



## W.T.F. (6 Ago 2021)

Supremacía dijo:


> He aquí un ejemplo claro de cómo desgraciar un cuerpo atractivo (lo peor es que hay retrasados mentales a los que les gustan las zorras pintarrajeadas):
> Ver archivo adjunto 735293



Melafo.


----------



## Kovaliov (6 Ago 2021)

Esto viene del exceso de dinero y el horror al ahorro.

Parece ser que tienen razón los ricos y clasistas: las clases bajas, en cuanto tienen algo de dinero, pierden la dignidad.


----------



## Sonico (6 Ago 2021)

Beholder dijo:


> Lo primero que pregunto es ¿tienes tatuajes?
> 
> Si la respuesta es si, cero futuro conmigo.



Lo de ¿Estudias o trabajas? es secundario.


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Ago 2021)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Esto viene del exceso de dinero y el horror al ahorro.
> 
> Parece ser que tienen razón los ricos y clasistas: las clases bajas, en cuanto tienen algo de dinero, pierden la dignidad.



Realmente tatuarse todo el body debería ser propio de gente muy acomodada. Si no, no me lo explico.


----------



## Cens0r (6 Ago 2021)

121 dijo:


> Menudas gilipolleces, estáis chalados



Puede dar la impresión de ser un ermitaño lunático pero la mayoría de lo que dice es real y tiene sentido.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Ago 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Albertch Höhler, miembro del Partido Comunista de Alemania, responsable del asesinato del joven Horst Wessel en febrero de 1930, líder local en Berlín de las SA y autor de la canción que posteriormente llevaría su nombre. El rostro es el reflejo de alma. Lo patético, es que hoy en día los supuestos seguidores del segundo, se parecen lamentablemente más al primero.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 734888



Me vi una peli de la Alemania nazi dedicada a Horst Wessel, te recomiendo verla

Es de la trilogia de pelisque se hicieron basadas en la Republica de Weimar donde se enfrentaban SA o juventudes hitlerianas contra rojos


----------



## el violador de mentes (6 Ago 2021)

Todas las personas pierden atractivo con los tatuajes, instintivamente producen rechazo porque dan la impresión de un cáncer de piel o algo malo.

La belleza se identifica con la salud, y tener manchas por el cuerpo es más de peste bubónica, que de personas casaderas.


----------



## Plandemista (6 Ago 2021)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Yo tengo muchos amigos tatuados algunos a tope, eso de los brazos o el hombro, la espalda , etc
> 
> He visto.correcciones de tatuajes a las 2 de la mañana en domicilio privado por el tatuados que es amigo porque los tatuajes con los años se degrada el color ...le dicen. .. "se cae"
> 
> ...



Cuando pase la moda, que lo hará, para las futuras generaciones, se verán ridículos. Sus hijos los verán antiguos y lo más moderno para ellos será llevar la piel limpia.


----------



## Gato ingenuo (6 Ago 2021)

Cualquier puta retrasada tiene todo el esternon hasta los hombros tatuados







Es asqueroso, en apenas dos años han pasado de no tener apenas a masificarse las que se hacen esa mierda en el entreteto


----------



## azazel_iii (6 Ago 2021)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Se tatuaban los celtas, los persas...
> En el imperio romano, era un castigo para delincuentes y esclavos, pero los legionarios romanos, se solian tatuar los emblemas y estandartes de sus legiones...
> 
> PD- Los siervos de Mitras tambien se tatuaban, para reconocerse entre ellos...



Joder yo odio los tatuajes pero lo podría entender en un entorno así como pertenecer a una Legión durante 10 años con todo tipo de aventuras, penurias, guerras y demás con tus hermanos de armas.

Me vas a comprar con la mierda de ahora.


----------



## Funcional (6 Ago 2021)

Terminus dijo:


> Cuantos premios Nobel están tatuados?
> 
> Cuantos reponedores de supermercado lo están?
> 
> No hay más preguntas



Te advierto que desde que últimamente regalan los premios Nobel no descarto que haya tatuados entre los receptores.
En una sociedad derroída los galardones están devaluados.


----------



## AntiT0d0 (6 Ago 2021)

Que mas da lo que haga la gente con su cuerpo, como si se tatuan el clitoris, pero lo que me hace partirme de risa son los que se tatuan el nombre de la novia y a los cuatro dias lo dejan.


----------



## OYeah (6 Ago 2021)

AntiT0d0 dijo:


> Que mas da lo que haga la gente con su cuerpo, como si se tatuan el clitoris, pero lo que me hace partirme de risa son los que se tatuan el nombre de la novia y a los cuatro dias lo dejan.




No, los hay peores. Los hay que se tatúan al Montana de Scarface, que no es ni primo lejano.


----------



## sonsol (6 Ago 2021)

DERROICION_OCCIDENTAL dijo:


>



Esto es broma ¿no? Dime que es una actriz porque no me creo que exista alguien así. Sus dibujos son buenos.


----------



## conelagualcuello (6 Ago 2021)

Pues en el hospital de Bellvitge, en la zona de extracciones de sangre para pre-operatorios, vi delante mio un nene de unos 20 años, con un tatuaje enorme en el hombro y otro en la pantorrilla enorme también, quedarse atornasolado cuando ,lo pincharon...


----------



## OYeah (6 Ago 2021)

Yo conocí una aquí en UK que creo os gana a todos, menos a los subnormales famosos de esos que ponéis.


Era una tipa muy atractiva y joven, tatuada todo el vientre y pechos con figuras del Ejército Imperial de Star Wars.

Inteligentísima y muy atractiva, ojo. Pero a mi no me jodaís, ahí hay tema para un psicólogo.


----------



## perrosno (6 Ago 2021)

Mis dies, es ver a una mujer con tatuajes y rapidamente digo, next.
Y lo de los piercings ya ni te cuento, por cierto, Tinder está lleno de estos perfiles.


----------



## OYeah (6 Ago 2021)

Min 1:30.


----------



## singermorning (6 Ago 2021)

Cuando era joven y veía a alguien con tatuajes o pendientes, daba por hecho que cuidado, que no era un blando, ni mucho menos, como poco. Ahora, cuando veo a un politatuado o poli-agujereado, apostaria a que es vegano....

De todos modos no juzgo a la ligera a gente por llevar tatuajes o pendientes, hay situaciones en las que se ve evidente a la persona y el como es, pero otras muchas veces, no sabes la historia que hay detras de lo que ves (y pienso en gente que he conocido, como viejos catedraticos de universidad que llevaban un pendiente porque todos los que sobrevivieron a un naufragio en la antartida se lo pusieron tras aquel incidente...)


----------



## 0UTLAW (6 Ago 2021)

Antes se ponían tatuss para ser los más guays, únicos y demostrar huevos

Ahora se los ponen para ser como los demás, y no ser el rarito que no lleva por ser un soso...


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Ago 2021)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Joder yo odio los tatuajes pero lo podría entender en un entorno así como pertenecer a una Legión durante 10 años con todo tipo de aventuras, penurias, guerras y demás con tus hermanos de armas.
> 
> Me vas a comprar con la mierda de ahora.



Me referia a que en la cultura grecolatina y la actual, no estaban bien vistos, lo que se apreciaba en las mujeres es una piel limpia, sin manchas, poco pecosa y sin tatuajes, seguramente las lobas (prostitutas) romanas iban tatuadas con un transgresor, *amo a Pepito,* ayer y hoy, los tatuajes denotan clase social baja...


----------



## Bitelchus (6 Ago 2021)

Estás amargado shur


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2021)

Sólo hay dos formas de conceptuar la sexualidad : 

a) Como una unidad reproductiva que es lo que está determinado en nuestra biología al igual que en el resto de las especies , como hicieron nuestros antepasados desde el principio de los tiempos y que por eso existimos y siguen haciendo los 8 mil millones de habitantes del planeta que no han sido trastornados


b) todo lo demás . Son parafilias . Da igual una vagina estéril , que una muñeca hinchable, que una cabra, una boca o el ano de un señor peludo ... son agujeros por los que la gente se droga con su propia bioquímica. 


para que se entienda bien , este es un heterosexual 



y esto es un trastornado que usa el sexo como droga


----------



## Felson (6 Ago 2021)

Lo he dicho en alguna otra opinión (post): tatuarse, si consideras tu cuerpo el mejor vehículo del que dispones, es como poner pegatinas a tu ferrari (o el mejor vehículo que puedas pagar).


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2021)

121 dijo:


> Menudas gilipolleces, estáis chalados



prueba a dejar de pensar en sexo durante unos días. Si te subes por las paredes ya sabes a lo que me refiero .


----------



## circus maximus (6 Ago 2021)

En ganadería de toda la vida se ha marcado al ganado para saber a que rebaño pertenece

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## I. de A. (6 Ago 2021)

Cosas de los neobárbaros.

Parece que quieren cambiarle a la plebe lo mejor del paradigma greco-romano (pensamiento, oratoria, arte y elegancia) por lo peor del bárbaro (primitivismo, simpleza, grosería y tatuajes).

Los tatuados bárbaros, pero no tontos, asimilaron la cultura greco-latina con naturalidad, por ser mucho más bella, brillante y conveniente que sus costumbres (y dejaron de tatuarse).

Ahora se impone la incultura y el feísmo neobárbaros de forma artificial por todos los medios (sobre todo de comunicación).


----------



## Juan Antonio Cortés (6 Ago 2021)

Esto es lo único respetable por el fondo taleguero y curtido. La forma es lo de menos. Ese fondo del que carecen los gilipollas que se llenan el cuerpo de la mierda de colores que les sale de la mente. Los perfectos idiotas necesarios para ellos y para quienes les pintan la cara de gilipollas, aunque muy les imbéciles se creen muy antitodo, son realmente inofensives. El ideal de imbécil siglo XXI, muy transversal, empoderado, genérico y partisano de rosita.


----------



## Entrambos mares (6 Ago 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> En el ejército siempre han estado prohibidos los tatuajes. No sé como estará ahora la cosa. Con legionarios he estado yo en su momento, y muy pocos llevaban alguno.



Mi suegro. Brigada: pecho y brazos. Más de noventa años. Pocos lejías has visto.


----------



## danilovix (6 Ago 2021)




----------



## notengodeudas (6 Ago 2021)

En cuanto veo esto huyo como gato del agua


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2021)

mira tú que novedad ! 

claro ! las personas que se tatúan suponen que de esa manera pasan menos desapercibidos . 

Los tatuajes actualmente es una forma facilona de llamar la atención que por consenso social en este espacio/tiempo se ha difundido enormemente. 

Es lo mismo que los pavos o cualquier otro individuo de cualquier especie que quiera aparearse ( que esté en celo ) . Se pavonean .


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2021)

notengodeudas dijo:


> En cuanto veo esto huyo como gato del agua



En España debido a que se abandonan a los bebés en orfanatos llamados guarderías y no son amamantados por sus madres y recibiendo su cariño, su mente se trastorna. Las conexiones neuronales son incorrectas y no adquieren el instinto maternal ( mucho ojo que esto está diseñado en los despachos enemigos que someten a la población española para su exterminio )

LA IMPRONTA , QUE EN LOS HUMANOS SE LLAMA APEGO, es incorrecta y por lo tanto en vez de tener un sexualidad normal en la edad adulta, desarrollan parafilias. 

Hay tantísima gente con parafilias en España que lo han normalizado .


----------



## road runner (6 Ago 2021)

Tatuajes honorables, los lejías, los presidiarios y los maoríes.

Aro en la oreja los que cruzaron el Ecuador.

Lo que nunca nunca entenderé son los aros de enganchar el ganado.


----------



## Hulagu (6 Ago 2021)

Beholder dijo:


> Lo primero que pregunto es ¿tienes tatuajes?
> 
> Si la respuesta es si, cero futuro conmigo.



CERO FUTURO con o sin.


----------



## Picatoste Guindilloso (6 Ago 2021)




----------



## RogerLeFlur (6 Ago 2021)




----------



## CesareLombroso (6 Ago 2021)

es una moda metida por instituto Tavistock


----------



## ueee3 (6 Ago 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> es una moda metida por instituto Tavistock



Es una moda, eso está claro.

Yo he notado que los tatuados, si son gente con estudios y no tipos de barrio chungos, luego son lo más borrego y complaciente que te puedas encontrar.


----------



## Können (6 Ago 2021)

Que cada uno haga lo que quiera, es soberano de su cuerpo.
A mi no me gusta tatuarme, me sentiría como un preso en Auschwitz.

Pero eso a mi. Entiendo que hay otras maneras de ver los tatuajes, y me parecen igual de buenas que la mía.

Al fin y al cabo, cada uno decide con su cuerpo.


----------



## CesareLombroso (6 Ago 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Es una moda, eso está claro.
> 
> Yo he notado que los tatuados, si son gente con estudios y no tipos de barrio chungos, luego son lo más borrego y complaciente que te puedas encontrar.




cuando esto se puso de moda o empezo mejor dicho, yo decia, me tatuare cuando vea un aristocrata o un catedratico pintarrajeado.

Lo 1 los he visto, los clasicos tarados herederos con cocientes lumpen, pero lo 2 aun no.

Por cierto a mi me apodaron el aguilas porque me tatuaria un aguila imperial en la espalda y por delante alguna bandera del Reich si me molase la pintura esta...


----------



## SiperoNo (7 Ago 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> cuando esto se puso de moda o empezo mejor dicho, yo decia, me tatuare cuando vea un aristocrata o un catedratico pintarrajeado.
> 
> Lo 1 los he visto, los clasicos tarados herederos con cocientes lumpen, pero lo 2 aun no.
> 
> Por cierto a mi me apodaron el aguilas porque me tatuaria un aguila imperial en la espalda y por delante alguna bandera del Reich si me molase la pintura esta...



Bendita ignorancia.


----------



## Dr. Oldman (7 Ago 2021)

Es lo último que haría como ser humano. Y mira que los humanos hacemos muchas estupideces.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (7 Ago 2021)

apruebo el hilo.


----------



## Nakex20 (7 Ago 2021)

piru dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 734917
> 
> 
> Está desnuda?
> Se va a poder desnudar alguna vez?



El colmo sería que acabara con un ciego como novio , este la "vería" realmente como es.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (7 Ago 2021)

Llevar tatuajes antes era de macarras y putas y ahora parece que dan un estatus social o algo


----------



## Humim (7 Ago 2021)

no me gustan los tatuajes, brazos y piernas ennegrecidos sin sentido, con gente sintiéndose superior por tener la piel manchada, y luego están los que se hacen un tatoo y no les gusta o queda mal y quiere borrárselos, me parece demencial la moda y de gente sin cabeza


----------



## Stelio Kontos (7 Ago 2021)

La cuestión es llevar la marca del diablo a toda costa; en piel, vena... eso ya es lo de menos.



Cosme Oriol dijo:


> Llevar tatuajes antes era de macarras y putas y ahora parece que dan un estatus social o algo



Y sigue siendo así, sólo que multiplicados a la décima potencia, y que las putas son más putas, y los macarras patéticos wannabes.


----------



## Furymundo (7 Ago 2021)

Können dijo:


> Que cada uno haga lo que quiera, es soberano de su cuerpo.
> A mi no me gusta tatuarme, me sentiría como un preso en Auschwitz.
> 
> Pero eso a mi. Entiendo que hay otras maneras de ver los tatuajes, y me parecen igual de buenas que la mía.
> ...



la forma mas realista de ver el tatuaje,
mas alla de toda la psique humana que lleva detras ( que tampoco es nada especial ) te tatuas al igual que te compras un reloj para llamar la atencion a la hembra => que es la meta de todo ser.

ademas de las manipulaciones por los creadores de moda, y todo los oscuros intereses que hay detras ( recordemos, no solo economicos. )

Es la inyeccion de toxicos en el cuerpo, casi como una vacuna.
estoy seguro de que los tatuaditos han ido ansiosos a vacunarse,
adictos a la aguja.


----------



## Furymundo (7 Ago 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Es una moda, eso está claro.
> 
> Yo he notado que los tatuados, si son gente con estudios y no tipos de barrio chungos, luego son lo más borrego y complaciente que te puedas encontrar.



la gente con estudios es gente estupida, adoctrinada, no muy distinta de religiosos o ideologizados.
no piensan por si mismos,
el sistema piensa por ellos
estan integrados en el sistema

por lo que son lo que cabe esperar, sabiendo su condicion.

todo aquello que se nos ha hecho creer para empujarnos a la rueda del sistema
TODO MENTIRA, O mediaverdad que es como nos la cuelan.


----------



## Supremacía (7 Ago 2021)

En la universidad tuve una compañera que se tatuó un diseño que ella misma hizo. El tatuador le ofreció comprárselo para incluirlo en su catálogo, pero ella se negó porque quería ser la única en tenerlo; quería ser diferente haciendo lo que infinidad de retrasados hacen. Además, después de subirse a muchas pollas se subió al tren del feminismo. Una mujer única, peculiar y diferente como todas.


----------



## SPQR (7 Ago 2021)

capitan anchoa dijo:


> Justamente hace varios días lo hablaba con un buen amigo mío, en los años 90 llevar tatuajes estaba mal visto y que un hombre llevara pendientes también lo estaba... hablo de mediados finales de los 90 y justamente ahora, hasta el más cenutrio tiene el brazo completamente tatuado.
> 
> Otro ejemplo se ve en el fútbol y en el baloncesto NBA donde es bastante común que los jugadores medianamente famosillos estén muy tatuados, cosa que no pasaba en los 80 y principios de los 90. Es como una "macarrización" de la sociedad.



Sergio Ramos ha hecho mucho daño a la juventud actual.


----------



## Maledicencia (7 Ago 2021)

Para mí el tatuaje tiene dos grandes inconvenientes: que hay que aplicarse con agujas y sobre todo que es permanente.

Creo que la mayoría conocemos alguna amistad que se tatuó el nombre de la pareja convencido de la eternidad del amor y luego de un par de años corrió a quitárselo con láser o con otro dibujo encima.







Sé que se tatúan otras cosas que consideran significativas. Pero pienso que no tengo que ser tan literal ni firmarme a mí misma.

*"Aquí estuve yo, esta persona es importante para mí o te quiero mucho a ti, aquí me pasó tal cosa o hice esto en tal fecha". *

Tengo muy buena memoria, atesoro mis imágenes mentales y mi historia. Puedo conversarlo, escribir en un cuaderno o solo guardármelo para mis adentros. No necesariamente tengo que estar firmando con marcador alrededor todo lo que me sucede.

Si antes era tallar un corazón en un árbol del parque o garabatear las paredes del baño del colegio, ahora puedes hacerlo en tu propio brazo o en tu pierna.

Claro, también están las frases célebres. Algunos se tatúan un versículo de la Biblia, otros párrafos de su libro favorito o una frase que dijo su cantante o actor de moda o una frase cualquiera de Internet con la que se sintieron identificados o hasta líneas en chino o japonés que ni siquiera están seguros de lo que significa.







Pero les cuento; a los 13 años era una fanática total de Harry Potter y a esa edad si se me hubiera cruzado por la cabeza y me lo hubieran permitido me hubiera tatuado una cita entera del libro en la espalda. Pero ahora, no es que odie la saga Harry Potter, pero francamente me tiene sin cuidado. Me gusta otro tipo de literatura y no sería agradable amanecer con un recordatorio constante de cuando era una fangirl.

Si te tatúas solo por moda me sigue pareciendo estupendo expresarse a través del arte. Pero recuerda que las modas pasan y lo más difrutable de crear un estilo personal es que puedes experimentar, crear, inventar, descartar, recuperar, fusionar y reiniciar cuantas veces te de la gana el ciclo. A mí eso me encanta: tuve mi etapa marimacha, mi etapa emo, mi etapa Lolita japonesa, mi etapa gótica y ahora estoy trabajando en un look más maduro, serio pero con un toque vintage delicado.

Colocarte tatuajes extensos en más del 50 % de la superficie de tu piel, sobre todo si son en pleno rostro que no se pueden ocultar; te compromete a asumir un estilo principal.







Toda tu vida te habrás casado con el estilo zombi, el estilo animal salvaje, el mafioso yakuza o el estilo vampiro, tendrás que mantenerlo por siempre y cada vez que aparezcas antes los demás, eso será lo primero y más importante de tu personalidad que les transmitirás y que ellos nunca olvidarán de ti. Porque simplemente a diferencia de la ropa, que puedes quitarte y ponerte otra, no puedes quitarte y ponerte otro pellejo.







Y digo que todo está muy bien, pero es que olvidamos que las personas cambiamos, evolucionamos, nuestros valores se transforman conforme a nuestras experiencias, a los 38 puede que no nos guste lo mismo que te gustaba a los 18.

Lo que pasa es que cuando eres muy joven piensas que todo lo que estás viviendo es la cumbre de la existencia, que serás y te sentirás así por siempre, que tus ideales y tus sueños nunca cambiarán y eso en la gran mayoría de los casos es completamente falso. Porque lo verdaderamente interesante de la vida es que es fluctuante, que nos reinventamos y nos podemos hundir en ocasiones, levantarnos y superarnos también.

Claro que hay ancianos tatuados, que mantienen el estilo rockero y el personaje hasta el final: metaleros y punks hasta la muerte. Eso es genial y admirable, es súper cool. Pero quizás otros cuando lleguemos a esa edad solo queramos relajarnos y solo ser, en vez de seguir preocupándonos por la pose antisistema; pretendiendo una imagen con una estética marcada.







Además, en el caso de esos ancianos, la mayoría son personas del estilo rudo o dedicados a lo artístico que lucen tatuajes completamente nuevos. Porque los tatuajes añejos se decoloran con el tiempo, los bordes se borronean y hay que estar constantemente retocándolos o dibujando otro tatuaje encima.


----------



## Maledicencia (7 Ago 2021)

Comunista hasta la muerte


----------



## OYeah (7 Ago 2021)

El mensaje está bien, niña, lo has explicado bien, en versión tocho, pero bien. No te preocupes que no es raro que una mujer se enrolle. Estos temas os emcantan.

Pero metaleros y punks tatuados son mierda. Eso no te lo perdono. De los Clash hasta ahora no ha habido nada que mereciera la pena, salvo Offspring que se reian de los tatus precisamente.

Y los metaleros np son más que unos pesados.

Larga vida a la Creedence, muerte al rock moderno.


----------



## Maledicencia (7 Ago 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Ya veremos como acabarán estas cuando tengan 65 o 70 tacos. La cosa no será entonces tan divertida. Es hasta probable que se den asco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese tipo de mujeres generalmente mueren jóvenes de sobredosis o se suicidan, también suelen estar diagnosticadas con TLP o bipolaridad.


----------



## ·TUERTO (7 Ago 2021)

Trejo dijo:


> Todos a los tatuados a los que les he preguntado qué pasará si algún dia se cansan de sus "obras de arte" y se las quieren quitar, todos dicen que ahora hay técnicas muy buenas para quitar tatuajes y que no se nota nada. Pero la realidad es que he visto gente con tatuajes borrados a los que la zona de la piel les ha quedado hecha un cristo.



*Has vivido muy poco. 

Y Danny Trejo tiene tatuajes, no lo olvides...*


----------



## Pedro el Romano (7 Ago 2021)

A mí no me parecerían mal los tatuajes por el principio fundamental de que cada un@ haga con su cuerpo y su vida lo que quiera. Sin embargo:

1) la mayoría son horteras;
2) no parece bueno para la salud meterse tinta debajo de la piel; tampoco está demostrado, todavía, que sea malo, pero bueno no es.


----------



## ·TUERTO (7 Ago 2021)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Ahora bien.....viene miseria a España para décadas y hablo de miseria guapa...guapa....guapa....
> 
> Que va a pasar con los tatuados que no las puedan rectificar ? (O sea carisma las tintas son importadas y valen un huevo)



*¡Menuuuuuudo problema! ¡Qué penita, mi niño, no hay tinta! Miseria guapa-guapa-Juapa-Wapa... ¿Qué haremos los tatuados entonces? No importa, nos matarán por llevar tatus. O por ser tuertos. O por ser nudistas. El caso es marginar y matar.*


----------



## Archimanguina (7 Ago 2021)

piru dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 734917
> 
> 
> Está desnuda?
> Se va a poder desnudar alguna vez?



HORROR vacuis


----------



## Kovaliov (7 Ago 2021)

HvK dijo:


> Tatuado/a: mentalidad choni/ cani al canto
> 
> No hay más.



Ayuso lleva uno, al menos. 

Enviado desde mi BAH2-W19 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Popuespe (7 Ago 2021)

Solo por el estropicio que los tatuajes han hecho en el mundo del porno, ya tienen mi rechazo frontal. Modelos despampanantes bañadas en tinta. No puedo con ello.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (7 Ago 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Tatuajes honorables, los lejías, los presidiarios y los maoríes.
> 
> Aro en la oreja los que cruzaron el Ecuador.
> 
> Lo que nunca nunca entenderé son los aros de enganchar el ganado.




Los animales son más inteligentes, pues ellos no se los pondrían, se los hay que poner a la fuerza. Los humanos, lo hacen de forma voluntaria y pagando por ello.

Cuanto más mayor me hago, más prefiero a los animales y menos a una gran parte de los humanos


----------



## Libertyforall (7 Ago 2021)

Furymundo dijo:


> la forma mas realista de ver el tatuaje,
> mas alla de toda la psique humana que lleva detras ( que tampoco es nada especial ) te tatuas al igual que te compras un reloj para llamar la atencion a la hembra => que es la meta de todo ser.
> 
> ademas de las manipulaciones por los creadores de moda, y todo los oscuros intereses que hay detras ( recordemos, no solo economicos. )
> ...



Hombre, también hay otra cosa que es necesario mencionar y no es, obviamente ni a favor ni en contra de tatuajes:

Gente como Sergio Ramos o Gianlucha Vachi TIENEN LA VIDA RESUELTA Y LA DE SUS HIJOS. Incluso si se quedaran sin nada, alguien los contrataría sin pasar por entrevista de trabajo, puesto que tienen nombre, palmarés y carisma arroyador. El pollatatuada de tu gimansio, NO LO TIENE.


----------



## HvK (7 Ago 2021)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Ayuso lleva uno, al menos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi BAH2-W19 mediante Tapatalk



Y es una choni cual copa de pino. Quod erat demonstrandum...


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (7 Ago 2021)

Furymundo dijo:


> la forma mas realista de ver el tatuaje,
> mas alla de toda la psique humana que lleva detras ( que tampoco es nada especial ) te tatuas al igual que te compras un reloj para llamar la atencion a la hembra => que es la meta de todo ser.
> 
> ademas de las manipulaciones por los creadores de moda, y todo los oscuros intereses que hay detras ( recordemos, no solo economicos. )
> ...



Pues no, hay de todo, y conozco varios casos cercanos de gente con tatuajes que no se ha querido poner la vacuna. Y mucha gente vacunada que nunca se haría tatuajes también.


----------



## Libertyforall (7 Ago 2021)

Eva Mendes, Jessica Biel, Mila Kunis... todo el cuerpo tatuadito...


----------



## -Alexia- (7 Ago 2021)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Mi adolescencia - mayoría edad fue en los 90
> 
> Los tatuajes era de etnianos sobre todo, los llamados talegueros. O gente en general underground como se llamaba entonces a la gente rara.
> 
> ...



*Lo subo y añado la invasión de PANCHOMORONEGROS y el hecho de que se promueve el mestizaje para empobrecer sociedades y países*----> NWO en vena.


----------



## Libertyforall (7 Ago 2021)

-Alexia- dijo:


> *Lo subo y añado la invasión de PANCHOMORONEGROS y el hecho de que se promueve el mestizaje para empobrecer sociedades y países*----> NWO en vena.



Yo me mantengo con mi Chaqueta de coderas, mis patillas, mis zapatos de ante, mi colonia, mis libros de los Tercios de Flandes...


----------



## -Alexia- (7 Ago 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Hombre, también hay otra cosa que es necesario mencionar y no es, obviamente ni a favor ni en contra de tatuajes:
> 
> Gente como Sergio Ramos o Gianlucha Vachi TIENEN LA VIDA RESUELTA Y LA DE SUS HIJOS. Incluso si se quedaran sin nada, alguien los contrataría sin pasar por entrevista de trabajo, puesto que tienen nombre, palmarés y carisma arroyador. El pollatatuada de tu gimansio, NO LO TIENE.



Pues no lo tengo tan claro eh... que Sergio es mu tontico, para el fútbol ( y con peros) y poco más.


----------



## Libertyforall (7 Ago 2021)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues no lo tengo tan claro eh... que Sergio es mu tontico, para el fútbol ( y con peros) y poco más.



Si te refieres a lo de gastar, tiene dinero para gastar toda una vida. Sus hijos como se descuiden, no.

Si te refieres al trabajo, ese pasa con sus tatuajes cualquier filtro. 

Es un aliado. Es anti progre y anti NWO y llega a vestir con gracia cuando se pone traje. Eso sí, no le des un micrófono.


----------



## -Alexia- (7 Ago 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Si te refieres a lo de gastar, tiene dinero para gastar toda una vida. Sus hijos como se descuiden, no.
> 
> Si te refieres al trabajo, ese pasa con sus tatuajes cualquier filtro.
> 
> Es un aliado. Es anti progre y anti NWO y llega a vestir con gracia cuando se pone traje. Eso sí, no le des un micrófono.



No lo creas, estas personas tienen un nivel de vida muy alto y eso es un sumidero de dinero sin fin. Tienen que tener unos ingresos muy elevados para mantener ese nivel, además tiene que mantener a su mujer (que vive de estar buena y no lo va a estar toda la vida) y a sus 4 hijos.
No sería ni el primer ni el último futbolista que se queda en la ruina


----------



## Libertyforall (7 Ago 2021)

-Alexia- dijo:


> No lo creas, estas personas tienen un nivel de vida muy alto y eso es un sumidero de dinero sin fin. Tienen que tener unos ingresos muy altos para mantener el nivel, además tiene que mantener a su mujer (que vive de estar buena y no lo va a estar toda la vida) y a sus 4 hijos.
> No sería ni el primer ni el último futbolista que se queda en la ruina



JAJAJA

Será aliado y tal, pero juega en clubes que no lo son.

A ti que te gusta tanto hablar de los panchos y tal: mucha gente ha dejado de ver fútbol porque no se siente identificados con los futbolistas. Ahora un jugador no es el que podría ser tu panadero.


----------



## -Alexia- (7 Ago 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> JAJAJA
> 
> Será aliado y tal, pero juega en clubes que no lo son.
> 
> A ti que te gusta tanto hablar de los panchos y tal: mucha gente ha dejado de ver fútbol porque no se siente identificados con los futbolistas. Ahora un jugador no es el que podría ser tu panadero.



¿ A mí me gusta hablar de los panchos? en absoluto, ojalá no tuviera ni que acordarme de ellos porque estuvieran todos en sus países.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (7 Ago 2021)

¿Para qué sirve un tatuaje? Me parece, junto con el tabaco y las drogas, una de las formas más estúpidas de tirar el dinero.
Se me antoja que los tatuados se postulan como candidatos al taller de un taxidermista. Convertir el pellejo en un lienzo lleno
de garabatos, habitualmente horterasç, sólo tiene sentido si quieres que te despellejen y pongan tu piel en un bastidor o te diseque
después de muerto. Por ende, el tatuaja es deshumanizador.


----------



## W.T.F. (7 Ago 2021)

Terminus dijo:


> Cuantos premios Nobel están tatuados?



¿Bob Dylan?


----------



## W.T.F. (7 Ago 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Tatuajes honorables, los lejías, los presidiarios y los maoríes.
> 
> Aro en la oreja los que cruzaron el Ecuador.
> 
> Lo que nunca nunca entenderé son los aros de enganchar el ganado.



Los buzos también llevan pendiente por tradición.


----------



## road runner (7 Ago 2021)

W.T.F. dijo:


> Los buzos también llevan pendiente por tradición.



No conocía.
Lo añado a mi lista mental.
Thx.


----------



## Furymundo (7 Ago 2021)

LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS dijo:


> Pues no, hay de todo, y conozco varios casos cercanos de gente con tatuajes que no se ha querido poner la vacuna. Y mucha gente vacunada que nunca se haría tatuajes también.



lo digo como una imagen general, 
lei que muchos son adictos a la aguja.


----------



## Concursante (7 Ago 2021)

El culto a los tatuajes poco tiene que ver con el marxismo y la cultura.

Más bien está relacionado con la escuela de Frankfurt y el movimiento hippie.


----------



## bladu (7 Ago 2021)

bladu dijo:


> Al poder les interesa como prueba preliminar para saber hasta dónde llega su capacidad de sumisión



Que por cierto les está yendo vente bien porque muchos de esos malotes y malotas son sumisos y obedientes con el tema de la vacuna y hasta aplauden y alardean de ello.

Ya ves tú qué """"malotes"""" más bien peleleles


----------



## bladu (7 Ago 2021)

W.T.F. dijo:


> ¿Bob Dylan?




El premio Nobel de Bob Dylan es como el novel de la paz de obama............ Desde que la academia sueca su alma al NWO ya no es lo mismo. 

Y lo mismo ha pasado con el Premio Príncipe Asturias que le han dado a la satanista esa de Abramovich


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (7 Ago 2021)

Furymundo dijo:


> lo digo como una imagen general,
> lei que muchos son adictos a la aguja.



Pero más bien adictos a tatuarse, a todo el proceso. Los tatuajes y las vacunas no se sienten ni remotamente parecidos. Hay incluso gente que lo pasa fatal al sacarse sangre, pero que le encanta tatuarse.


----------



## Uritorco (8 Ago 2021)

Concursante dijo:


> El culto a los tatuajes poco tiene que ver con el marxismo y la cultura.
> 
> Más bien está relacionado con la escuela de Frankfurt y el movimiento hippie.



El tatuaje, los piercins, etc, son una forma mas de degradar al hombre blanco, situándolo a la altura de las culturas más primitivas. El marxismo cultural y la contracultura tienen mucho que decir en la propagación de esas costumbres.


----------



## Antiparticula (8 Ago 2021)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> Los politatuados se hacen pasar por tipos duros y es ridículo verles con mascarila/sin mascarilla según les ordenen.
> Falsos signos de rebeldía.
> Las chicas que se tatúan hasta el cuello pensando que es una calcamonía. ¿Por qué no se ponen una calcamonía, o uno de aleña? Pensar les viene grande.
> Quien se crea un personaje permanente porque le sale de la verga. ¿Algo que decir?



Hablando de calcomanías.
Ni siquiera de pequeño me puse calcomanias.
No entendía como a los dmás niños les gustaba.


----------



## Kaito Edogawa (8 Ago 2021)

InigoMontoya dijo:


>





Uritorco dijo:


> Hay un interesante vídeo de Pilar Baselga que analiza también este lamentable fenómeno y que complementa en parte lo dicho por mi.



Se les va mucho la olla a los de los vídeos, al menos cuando pretenden incluir a todos, a gente que se hacen tatoos minimalistas por gusto/recordar algo especial (como fechas o símbolos como la luna-sol). No todos los tatuados son meganarcisistas.


----------



## Kaito Edogawa (8 Ago 2021)

Acabo de acordarme de un chaval bien que llevaba un tatuaje hiper escondido. Lo más raro que he visto en mi vida.

Se tatuó la palabra feel (sentir) DENTRO DEL LABIO. O sea, por dentro, cara interna.
Actualmente, y después de terminar una carrera X con 5 años de retraso, trabaja como "asesor financiero".



Libertyforall dijo:


> Empiezo a pensar que está mas tarumba el que se hace un único tatuaje en el antebrazo que se lo ve todo dios que el que se hace una manga entera. El segundo va algo más de frente, el primero es cómo ese que te jodería hasta los huesos, hasta verte morir, pero con una sonrisa.


----------



## Delta9 (8 Ago 2021)

W.T.F. dijo:


> ¿Bob Dylan?



Dylan no tiene tatuajes visibles.


----------



## Trejo (9 Ago 2021)

·TUERTO dijo:


> *Has vivido muy poco.
> 
> Y Danny Trejo tiene tatuajes, no lo olvides...*



De momento he vivido 45 años. Y el tipo de mi avatar es de los que se tatúa con conocimiento de causa. Yo me refiero a los que se tatúan porque ahora es "guay" y dentro de 20 años ya no les gusta.


----------



## Cormac (9 Ago 2021)




----------



## Uritorco (9 Ago 2021)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Hablando de calcomanías.
> Ni siquiera de pequeño me puse calcomanias.
> No entendía como a los dmás niños les gustaba.



Que época aquella. Creo que venían en los Phoskitos. Los mayores siempre nos advertían de no ponerlos, que eran malos para la piel. Entonces aun había algo de cordura y sentido común, aunque las calcamonías fuesen cosas de críos.


----------



## eltonelero (9 Ago 2021)

121 dijo:


> Es increíble cómo chortinas, tías que están hiper buenas, diosas de la naturaleza con todo en su sitio y sin una arruga, se estropean la piel con dibujos negros enormes y feísimos en el brazo, la pierna...
> A mí me parece bastante asqueroso
> 
> Sin embargo en tíos y únicamente si están fuertes, llevar hecho un brazo entero o los dos me parece que queda bastante bien, pero es hipotecar el futuro porque no vas a ser joven y fuerte para siempre



Entiendo la subnormalidad entre tios jovenes ya que es una forma de darse un aura de malote en la carrera armamentística por pillar cacho.
Lo que no entiendo una mujer guapa normal que necesidad tiene de estropear la piel cuando cualquier tio normal le gusta una mujer limpia de tatuajes.
Además tatuajes estúpidos a mas no poder. Es una forma para la tia de que cualquier tio medianamente potable se acerque a ella.
Hace 20 años una tia lleva medio brazo o pierna tatuado y la gente hasta se apartaria de ella por la calle.


----------



## Hulagu (9 Ago 2021)

Siempre que sea una cosa discreta....


----------



## Top_Spinete (10 Ago 2021)

asco máximo los tatuajes


----------



## Common_Deletion (10 Ago 2021)

Tengo un tatuaje que me hice con 20 años y me arrepiento. No por el tatuaje en si, que me sigue gustando y tiene un significado para mi si no por haber caido en esta moda lumpen prosistema.
Un error lo puede cometer cualquiera, esperemos que no haya muchos mas.


----------



## ·TUERTO (10 Ago 2021)

Trejo dijo:


> De momento he vivido 45 años. Y el tipo de mi avatar es de los que se tatúa con conocimiento de causa. Yo me refiero a los que se tatúan porque ahora es "guay" y dentro de 20 años ya no les gusta.



*Entonces, te doy la razón. Y te añado otra cosa: soy uno de los mayores enemigos del láser. Los tatuadores me huelen, y pasan de hablarme de las bondades del tatu borrado. Yo he animado a tatuarse a miles, en las convenciones (gratis yo, por supuesto), pero no pongo buena cara cuando me preguntan por el láser... No me arrepiento de los tatus. Eso sería para mí como arrepentirme de haber robado siendo niño.*


----------



## SPQR (11 Ago 2021)

Pues anda que si te hubiera dado por hormonarte y mutilarte los genitales, y la ley el estado impide a tus padres impedirlo, imagínate qué marrón...



Maledicencia dijo:


> Pero les cuento; a los 13 años era una fanática total de Harry Potter y a esa edad si se me hubiera cruzado por la cabeza y me lo hubieran permitido me hubiera tatuado una cita entera del libro en la espalda. Pero ahora, no es que odie la saga Harry Potter, pero francamente me tiene sin cuidado. Me gusta otro tipo de literatura y no sería agradable amanecer con un recordatorio constante de cuando era una fangirl.


----------



## Uritorco (11 Ago 2021)

Los establecimientos de tatuajes deberían de estar completamente prohibidos, así como cualquier publicidad de los mismos. Al margen de hacer una labor de concienciación entre la población.


----------



## Don Redondón (11 Ago 2021)

Hoy he visto a una con una mascarilla tatuada en el tríceps. 

Hay que estar rematadamente enfermo de la cabeza


----------



## reconvertido (11 Ago 2021)

Don Redondón dijo:


> Hoy he visto a una con una mascarilla tatuada en el tríceps.
> 
> Hay que estar rematadamente enfermo de la cabeza



mascarilla tatuada
una
Hay que estar rematadamente enfermo de la cabeza

una
rematadamente enfermo de la cabeza


No creo que le tenga que explicitar lo que ya he "implicitado".


----------



## Uritorco (11 Ago 2021)

EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE dijo:


> ¿Para qué sirve un tatuaje? Me parece, junto con el tabaco y las drogas, una de las formas más estúpidas de tirar el dinero.
> Se me antoja que los tatuados se postulan como candidatos al taller de un taxidermista. Convertir el pellejo en un lienzo lleno
> de garabatos, habitualmente horterasç, sólo tiene sentido si quieres que te despellejen y pongan tu piel en un bastidor o te diseque
> después de muerto. Por ende, el tatuaja es deshumanizador.



Y lo peor de todo es que no son mas que fruto del capricho del momento, cuando es algo que no tiene vuelta atrás. Con el tiempo, gran parte de ellos los acabarán lamentando de una forma u otra.


----------



## birdland (11 Ago 2021)

Cada uno tiene su teoría … 
Yo relaciono los tatuajes con la teoría de las ventanas rotas , 

si te “vistes” como un gilipoyas lo normal es que actúes como un gilipoyas ….Y eso conviene . A los gobernantes les gusta que los chavales vayan al gimnasio , escuchen regetton( o lo que ahora se escuche) y a ser posible no tengan arraigos culturales …. Suelen ser más manejables


----------



## Estepa (11 Ago 2021)

Tan importantes son los dibujos como para llevarlos en la piel? Luego encima se dibujan chorradas y quedan muy feos. No hay moda mas absurda

A veces veo first dates y un criterio común para elegir pareja es que tenga tatuajes…en fin


----------



## mogamb0 (11 Ago 2021)

La mayoria de tios se tatuan para mojarle las bragas a las sincerebro que tenemos por mujeres en este pais.


----------



## Supremacía (12 Ago 2021)

Entren a este hilo y vean la cantidad de retrasados mentales que hay en él:


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (12 Ago 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Los establecimientos de tatuajes deberían de estar completamente prohibidos, así como cualquier publicidad de los mismos. Al margen de hacer una labor de concienciación entre la población.



Entonces mucha gente se los haría en plan clandestino y sin apenas medidas sanitarias y sería mucho peor. No entiendo la razón de prohibir que existan los establecimientos de tatuajes. Al que no le gusten que no se los haga.


----------



## Uritorco (12 Ago 2021)

El Gran Cid dijo:


> *Yo tengo un tatuaje en la espalda, pero no me haré más.



Hace usted muy bien. 


El Gran Cid dijo:


> Reconozco que tampoco me arrepiento.



Hace usted muy mal.


----------



## El Gran Cid (12 Ago 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Hace usted muy bien.
> 
> Hace usted muy mal.



No me arrepiento. A lo hecho, pecho. Además, al estar en la espalda, sólo me lo ven en la playa o la piscina.


----------



## Ignatius (12 Ago 2021)

Reconozco que algunos me parecen acojonantes, auténticas obras de arte. Claro que no sé yo cómo evoluciona eso con el tiempo, imagino que se desdibuja y emborrona. Conocí a un legionario con un águila de san juan tatuada en toda la espalda, era acojonante.

Ahora bien, ¿que si yo me lo haría? Pues a día de hoy supongo que no, y que lo lleve otra gente me da igual que me da lo mismo. Sí estoy de acuerdo que determinados tatuajes te pueden decir algo del que lo llevan, concretamente que es gilipollas: letras chinas, estrellitas, o chorradas como un dibujo animado o la tonta esa que lleva un váter no sé donde te da una idea de la mentalidad del personaje.


----------



## tixel (12 Ago 2021)

Los tatuajes no llevan 25 años como dice el que abre el post. Conocía una tía de las que había llevado una vida callejera, que eran las únicas con ellos, igual que los tios y que tenía uno en la mano, un escorpión y cuando estaba buscando trabajo en el 99 no sabía como esconderlo.


----------



## tixel (12 Ago 2021)

EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE dijo:


> ¿Para qué sirve un tatuaje? Me parece, junto con el tabaco y las drogas, una de las formas más estúpidas de tirar el dinero.
> Se me antoja que los tatuados se postulan como candidatos al taller de un taxidermista. Convertir el pellejo en un lienzo lleno
> de garabatos, habitualmente horterasç, sólo tiene sentido si quieres que te despellejen y pongan tu piel en un bastidor o te diseque
> después de muerto. Por ende, el tatuaja es deshumanizador.



No me compares los tatuajes con las drogas. Aunque hay que matizar mucho con las drogas, que son un cajón de sastre donde cabe todo, algunas son muy interesantes, otras pueden hacerte pasar un buen rato pero los tatuajes en el 99,9% de los casos son una puta gilipollez de gente sin criterio ninguno.


----------



## Calahan (13 Ago 2021)

Bastante raro ver hombres tatuados en plan tíos duros y no han hecho ni la mili. 
Lo último son los señores con moño. 
Soy de otra generación. 
Para mí eso es de extrangeros de pueblos "poco" avanzados. De gente atrasada. 
Supongo que es fruto de la aculturización y la globalización. Llevamos varias generaciones ya. 
Como los críos que querían ser negros y se hacían dibujitos rayados en la cabeza en los noventa. 
Ha contribuído mucho la borreguización usana y su modelo de no sociedad.


----------



## Uritorco (13 Ago 2021)

El Gran Cid dijo:


> No me arrepiento. A lo hecho, pecho. Además, al estar en la espalda, sólo me lo ven en la playa o la piscina.



Tranquilo, queda usted perdonado.


----------



## pepinox (15 Ago 2021)

Hilo nunca visto en Burbuja.

Los tatuajes son muy útiles: sirven para detectar a distancia a la chusma, y evitar perder el tiempo en conocerles para llegar a la misma conclusión.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (15 Ago 2021)

*TATUADOS, HIJOS DE LA GRANDÍSIMA PUTA, TODOS*

Y malditos ante los hogos de Yahvé.


----------



## Libertyforall (16 Ago 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> *TATUADOS, HIJOS DE LA GRANDÍSIMA PUTA, TODOS*
> 
> Y malditos ante los hogos de Yahvé.



Entiendo que quién se hace un tatuaje que oculta, es porque tiene cosas que ocultar, verdad?

Debe ser como todos los signos del lenguaje corporal: no mienten sobre la persona. O como la mirada, sea la de las milpollas o los milrechazos.

Una foto tomada a alguien, captando su esencia, como ya hiciera Velázquez con sus retratos.

*Because sad eyeeeeees, never lieeeeeee.*


----------



## Uritorco (16 Ago 2021)




----------



## ingeniata (20 Ago 2021)

121 dijo:


> Es increíble cómo chortinas, tías que están hiper buenas, diosas de la naturaleza con todo en su sitio y sin una arruga, se estropean la piel con dibujos negros enormes y feísimos en el brazo, la pierna...
> A mí me parece bastante asqueroso
> 
> Sin embargo en tíos y únicamente si están fuertes, llevar hecho un brazo entero o los dos me parece que queda bastante bien, pero es hipotecar el futuro porque no vas a ser joven y fuerte para siempre



Yo lo veo hasta peor en tíos


----------



## Uritorco (22 Ago 2021)

ingeniata dijo:


> Yo lo veo hasta peor en tíos



En los tios lo veo como algo mas de chulo y macarra, para aparentar lo mierdas que son relamente, pues todo es pose y apariencia, mientras en las tías es fruto de la superficialidad de la moda de turno, junto con el piercing en el ombligo. La cuestión es que se ha sociabilizado por completo. Europa ha revertido a la condición de tribu salvaje. Hace dos días, el telediario del mediodía de La Sexta nos deleitaba con un reportaje adulador de lo chirripipi y molongui que es lucir alguna de esas repugnantes manchas en el cuerpo, con testimonios a pie de calle, y lo mal vistos que han estado siempre los pobrecitos. Pura ingeniera social masónica. Y los presentadores dando ejemplo de lo supermodernos que son...


----------



## Mastropiero70 (25 Ago 2021)

uberales dijo:


> Los únicos tatuajes que entenderé son los de una unidad militar, un deportista que gana en las olimpiadas y una mujer que ha tenido una mastectomía, el resto es de gilipollad.



Si tocabas en un grupo jevi famoso en los 80 - 90, tampoco es tan raro.


----------



## Mastropiero70 (25 Ago 2021)

Devotion dijo:


> Primer pintarrajeado del hilo que tiene que "defender lo suyo".
> 
> Por cierto, aún me falta el argumento de "esssh k ay medikos tatuaos".



Y eso no es lo peor. Maderos, picoletos y seguratas tatuados.

Es que me cago en mi vida, mira.


----------



## W.T.F. (25 Ago 2021)

¿Y lo de la la libertad de los demás para hacer lo que le salga de los huevos?
Que pena de país, un dictador en potencia en cada esquina.


----------



## Uritorco (25 Ago 2021)

W.T.F. dijo:


> ¿Y lo de la la libertad de los demás para hacer lo que le salga de los huevos?
> Que pena de país, un dictador en potencia en cada esquina.



¿Libertad para autodestruirte y para que otros pueden autodestruir alegremente a nuestros seres mas cercanos? No, gracias. Todo tiene un límite.


----------



## Hulagu (26 Ago 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> ¿Libertad para autodestruirte y para que otros pueden autodestruir alegremente a nuestros seres mas cercanos? No, gracias. Todo tiene un límite.



Tu eres tonto...¿autodestruirte?...¿sabes de qué se está hablando?...


----------



## Hulagu (26 Ago 2021)




----------



## otropepito (26 Ago 2021)

Solo le veo sentido al que te hace tu compañero de celda después de darte por el culo.


----------



## Beltrán Latorre (26 Ago 2021)

Los cuadros de Velázquez están llenos de bufones, enanos, jorobados, deformes...

A las épocas barrocas les intriga, más que gusta, lo contrahecho. Esta es una época barroca. Y no todos vienen al mundo con una deformidad de nacimiento. Los piercings, perforaciones, tatuajes y demás, han venido a suplir esa carencia mediante deformaciones artificiales.

Pero yo siempre he preferido lo natural: me follaría con mil veces más gusto a una acondroplásica que una tatuada. Son igualmente contrahechas, pero al menos, la primera no se deformó deliberadamente y cabe la posibilidad de que su cabeza esté sana.


----------



## Libertyforall (26 Ago 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> ¿Libertad para autodestruirte y para que otros pueden autodestruir alegremente a nuestros seres mas cercanos? No, gracias. Todo tiene un límite.



Realmente hay que respetar la libertad. Yo no estoy en contra de que otros se marquen para que avisen de sus posibles intenciones.

Muchos tío tatuados que conozco son o gente que intenta aparentar ser malota (mucho ego) o gente con mucha agresividad.

Muchas tías se los hacen por complejo y te avisan de su toxicidad.

Lo dicho, que se tatúen.


----------



## Höft (21 Sep 2021)

Siempre que veo a una tatuada me saltan las alarmas, un tatuado y cambio de acera, y así será por el resto de mi vida.


----------



## DVD1975 (21 Sep 2021)

Hice una suplencia en una empresa coreana.
Mi jefa q es lesbiana agresiva y con tatuajes buena profesional le avisaron con 1 hora de antelación que venían los coreanos.
La que se montó para buscarla un sweater para tapar los tatuajes.
A las mujeres nos dijeron que nos maquillaramos etc.
De hacerme un tatuaje me lo haría en un lugar que no se viera y algo como un pequeño símbolo del kaizen una flor almendro o cerezo pq hay unos tatuajes que llevaba algunas que son horribles.


----------



## Supremacía (21 Sep 2021)

DVD1975 dijo:


> De hacerme un tatuaje



¿Para qué te lo harías? ¿Qué utilidad real tiene un tatuaje? ¿Por qué te mancharías la piel inútilmente si no estás obligada a hacerlo? Es absurdo tatuarse, sobre todo cuando alguien se tatúa a una novia o a sus hijos, como si no existieran las fotografías, que se ven mejor que cualquier tatuaje.


----------



## LetalFantasy (21 Sep 2021)

Es asqueroso, todos los putos lemmings borregos hezpañordos están tatuados. Lo raro es ver a alguien sin tatuajes.


----------



## Uritorco (21 Sep 2021)

Es increible como esta repugnante moda ha calado en la psicología hasta de la gente más corriente. Conozco varios casos de los que jamás me espería que sucumbieran a ello. Hoy lo verdaderamente revolucionario es no caer en esas tentaciones, que no son mas que una forma de corrupción. Nos ha rebajado a la altura de las tribus más arcaicas y primitivas. Por que el tatuaje no es solo una mancha en el cuerpo, fruto del capricho del momento, marca el punto de inflexión más bajo en una serie de valores. La gente con tatuajes ya sabemos que criterio y opinión tendrá después en otra serie de cuestiones fundamentales, especialmente en el comportamiento social y en el plano sexual.


----------



## Madafaca (21 Sep 2021)

Amor de Madre.

eso sí que era un tatuaje en condiciones


----------



## Supremacía (21 Sep 2021)

El otro día vi a un retrasado que en un lado del antebrazo tenía tatuado un trébol de cinco hojas y en el otro una imagen como ésta:





Cuatro putas zetas. 

No sólo la gente es tan imbécil como para tatuarse, sino que se tatúa pura mierda.


----------



## Supremacía (21 Sep 2021)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Es asqueroso, todos los putos lemmings borregos hezpañordos están tatuados. Lo raro es ver a alguien sin tatuajes.



Y no nada más los hezpañordos: el tatuaje es un cáncer mundial.


----------



## pepinox (22 Sep 2021)

Moda utilísima la del tatuaje, para tener a la escoria social bien identificada.

La de tiempo y decepciones que uno se ahorra con los tatuajes, la virgen.


----------



## Supremacía (22 Sep 2021)




----------



## Uritorco (22 Sep 2021)

Supremacía dijo:


>



La gente de sesenta años para arriba es la poca que queda todavía con algo de sentido común. Saben cuales son los límites de ciertas cosas, independientemente de su ideología. Las nuevas generaciones han sido por el contrario corrompidas a drede a través de múltiples formas, todo encapsulado a través de la excitación del morbo y la novedad. Son seres amorales y pasotas. Lo curioso, es que muchos de los que ahora se dicen NS proceden y actuan de la misma manera. Se parecen más a Drácula o al perroflauta del quinto, que a los jóvenes marciales y disciplinados de las organizaciones históricas del NS.


----------



## Supremacía (24 Sep 2021)

Los tatuajes deberían estar prohibidos bajo pena de prisión para que no existieran abominaciones como ésta:


----------



## Coviban (24 Sep 2021)

Ignatius dijo:


> Reconozco que algunos me parecen acojonantes, auténticas obras de arte. Claro que no sé yo cómo evoluciona eso con el tiempo, imagino que se desdibuja y emborrona. Conocí a un legionario con un águila de san juan tatuada en toda la espalda, era acojonante.
> 
> Ahora bien, ¿que si yo me lo haría? Pues a día de hoy supongo que no, y que lo lleve otra gente me da igual que me da lo mismo. Sí estoy de acuerdo que determinados tatuajes te pueden decir algo del que lo llevan, concretamente que es gilipollas: letras chinas, estrellitas, o chorradas como un dibujo animado o la tonta esa que lleva un váter no sé donde te da una idea de la mentalidad del personaje.



Vaya basura de libro promueves. Hacía años que no dejaba uno son terminar.


----------



## Alabama Anon (24 Sep 2021)

Supremacía dijo:


> Los tatuajes deberían estar prohibidos bajo pena de prisión para que no existieran abominaciones como ésta:
> Ver archivo adjunto 786112



De 150 euros la hora no baja


----------



## Uritorco (24 Sep 2021)

Supremacía dijo:


> Los tatuajes deberían estar prohibidos bajo pena de prisión para que no existieran abominaciones como ésta:
> Ver archivo adjunto 786112



Yo creo que esta gente no es realmente consciente de lo que hace. El día que tomen verdaderamente conciencia del engaño del que han sido víctimas y de lo que han hecho con su cuerpo, quedarán espantados y horrorizados. La estética que únicamente lucía antes el lumpen marginal y criminal, se ha sociabilizado por completo imponiéndose, gracias a la publicidad y propaganda masiva e interesada, como algo de lo más chick.


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (24 Sep 2021)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Es asqueroso, todos los putos lemmings borregos hezpañordos están tatuados. Lo raro es ver a alguien sin tatuajes.



Lo bueno de la vida es que estas cosas mueren cuando mueren las personas que las llevan. Para que el mal sea eterno, el demonio tiene que esforzarse con CADA generación.


----------



## hyperburned (24 Sep 2021)

Supremacía dijo:


> Los tatuajes deberían estar prohibidos bajo pena de prisión para que no existieran abominaciones como ésta:
> Ver archivo adjunto 786112



no se puede estar más buena


----------



## Porquetulovalías (24 Sep 2021)

Vaya viejas del visillo. No os gustan y despotricais, sentando cátedra, por descontado sobre: los tatuajes, los rojos, los progres, los travelos, los gordos y gordas, los gays, las bolleras, cierta vacuna, los manginas, los carapadres, los planchabragas, las mujeres en general y las feministas en particular, los caballero caballero, los políticos que no hacen lo que queréis (incluso si son de vuestra cuerda), los inmigrantes sin casi excepciones y un larguísimo etcétera. Por no gustar no os gusta ni Calópez, al que, paradójicamente, dais de comer. Vuestra vida es un constante criticar -siempre desde la superioridad moral- y una frustración manifiesta. 

A mi no me gustan NADA los tatuajes. Me echa para atrás una persona tatuada, pero sólo es mi criterio y respeto lo que hagan los demás porque, en este caso sólo incumbe al o a la interesada. Nada más. Nada menos.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (24 Sep 2021)

hyperburned dijo:


> no se puede estar más buena



Claro que puede: NO ESTANDO PINTARRAJEADA COMO UN URINARIO PÚBLICO.


----------



## 999999999 (24 Sep 2021)

uberales dijo:


> Los únicos tatuajes que entenderé son los de una unidad militar, un deportista que gana en las olimpiadas y una mujer que ha tenido una mastectomía, el resto es de gilipollad.



Unidad militar??? 
Perfecto para q te pillen en territorio enemigo y no poder negar nada. 
Ya hay q ser gilipollas 

Habiendo calcomanías, ya son ganas


----------



## PasoLeati (24 Sep 2021)

_"... Stigma is an Ancient Greek word which originated to describe forced tattooing – words, marks and images etched into the skin against your will, in ways designed to permanently lower your social status and curtail your mobility.

In a world before identity-cards, passports, finger-printing, bio-metric forms of marking, penal tattooing was an important technology of identification, surveillance and social control, innovated and expanded to aid colonial expansion.

Seeing the tattooed faces of slaves and indentured labourers doubtless functioned as a terrorising warning to others, assisting with the task of imposing order on the variously dispossessed and disenfranchised multi-ethnic classes of slaves and non-citizens who lived within the vast territories of these ancient empires, and quelling the freedom dreams of conquered and subjugated peoples.

Stigma was also, then [as now], an important form of political publicity."_


*The ancient penal history of Stigma*


----------



## Supremacía (25 Sep 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Claro que puede: NO ESTANDO PINTARRAJEADA COMO UN URINARIO PÚBLICO.



Es más fácil limpiar los urinarios que quitarle a ella todos esos tatuajes. Al menos los primeros están pintarrajeados superficialmente, mientras que los tatuajes están bajo la piel y ya no se borran.


----------



## hyperburned (25 Sep 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Claro que puede: NO ESTANDO PINTARRAJEADA COMO UN URINARIO PÚBLICO.



Para mí es como un totem al que hacer un sacrificio de semen. Es algo más que físico. Cegado por el espíritu divino que emana, irresistible, como un mosquito a la luz


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Sep 2021)

Son identidades a falta de otras como la religión , la raza , la patria , la familia ...

Los que han diseñado la destrucción de occidente han reemplazado las verdaderas identidades por otras falsas relacionadas con la estética o el vicio . 

En ello estamos . 

Es el equivalente a otras chaladuras en otros espacios geográficos 









Diferencias entre suníes y chiíes: cuál es la rama del Islam dominante en Afganistán


Los suníes y los chiíes están en confrontación desde la muerte del profeta Mahoma en el 632 d. C. Conoce cuáles son las diferencias entre estas dos ramas.



as.com


----------



## Castellano (25 Sep 2021)

Supremacía dijo:


> Los tatuajes deberían estar prohibidos bajo pena de prisión para que no existieran abominaciones como ésta:
> Ver archivo adjunto 786112
> .



Ahora está jamona pero cuando sea vieja...uf


----------



## Survivor101 (25 Sep 2021)

Es aquí donde los abuelos cebolleta exageran y predicen el fin de la civilización por algo tan chorra como tatuarse?


----------



## Survivor101 (25 Sep 2021)

Lábaro dijo:


> *INMUNOLOGÍA*
> Algunos de los colorantes empleados contienen conservantes y contaminantes que se acumulan en los ganglios linfáticos.*La tinta de los tatuajes afecta al sistema inmune*
> 
> 
> ...



está claro que sanos sanos no son, por eso y porque son permanentes, yo paso de hacerme ninguno.


----------



## Libertyforall (25 Sep 2021)

El trans ese que pasó de ser marine en Afganistán a luchador de MMA. Tatuadísimo ( y no precisamente tatuajes bonitos). No tenía ninguna necesidad, y más siendo fuerte y guapo.


----------



## Talosgüevos (25 Sep 2021)

Los imbeciles que se tatúan son gente SIN PERSONALIDAD que precisamente pretenden demostrar con una mierda de tatuaje que si tienen. Lo triste es que veo que la mayoría de gente no tiene personalidad.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## ueee3 (25 Sep 2021)

La verdad es que me he quedado flipado cómo se han extendido los tatuajes... hay veces que a mi alrededor veo a una mayoría de gente con tatuaje.


----------



## Khmelnitsky (25 Sep 2021)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Suele coincidir tatuaje y falta de inteligencia y/o bajo estamento social.



Un colega mío se está sacando el grado en Ingeniería Mecánica, no va a curso por año (nadie va así) pero la lleva a buen ritmo y está aprobando varias de las asignaturas tochas a la primera convocatoria. Luego gilipollas no es. 

Pero hace unas semanas quedamos en la playa y el tío cae con un tatuaje en el homóplato. Yo en este foro había leído de un florero que la mejor manera de derroir a un tatuado era ver el tatuaje en ignorarlo completamente. No decir nada, ni a favor ni en contra. Simplemente ver y callar. Será que me lo interioricé muy bien porque nunca le dije nada, a pesar de que él notó que mis ojos se posaban sobre su homóplato. 

Desde entonces la relación ya no es la misma, hemos quedado varias veces junto con los demás colegas y todo bien, además es un excelente chaval, un manitas de la hostia que se la pasa reparando cosas que parecían insalvables, o que incluso se mete en temas de electrónica analógica y digital que quedan fuera de la mecánica. Muchas veces le pregunto algo y me contesta amablemente y con interés por solucionar problemas técnicos, en plan tiene pasta de Ingeniero. Pero es invitarlo a quedar en la playa para pescar (se le da bien) y siempre me da largas. 

Evidentemente ese feo que le hice por no preguntarle por su tatuaje le ha dejado algo resentido. En otra quedada luego de esa vez, uno de los colegas sí que se dignó a preguntarle por el significado del tatuaje, que ya era bastante obvio. Tenía tatuado un niño, una niña y un perro. Dijo que eran él, la hermana y el perro que tienen desde que era niño. Vaya mierda de tatuaje pero allá él.


----------



## Khmelnitsky (25 Sep 2021)

Smoker dijo:


> O un hecho relevante, pero vamos, que en la cabeza también puedes guardarlo para siempre.
> 
> *Eso sí, las tías con bastante tatuaje follan que te cagas*



_Attention whores_ cuyos padres (varones) daban entre cero y nada de atención. Me consta que es así porque los polvos más fáciles que me he echado ha sido con politatuadas, en especial alguna que otra guiri que he conocido en la playa. Con españolas tatuadas es directamente verlas y desistir, paso de entablar conversación con una. 

Y si encima llevan el _tramp stamp _(tatuaje en la baja espalda, por lo general simétrico) es seguro que le encanta la marcha atrás y que puedes aventurarte por esas zonas sin temor a que se enfade o te trate de depravado.


----------



## Khmelnitsky (25 Sep 2021)

Alcazar dijo:


> Es sorprendente que en el programa First Dates, muchas chortinas piden tatuajes como condición indispensable para decir si al candidato. Se ven muchas decepciones si el pretendiente no tiene tatuajes.
> 
> Una llego a decir que odiaba a la gente superficial, para acto seguido decir que lo que mas valoraba en un hombre eran sus tatuajes.



No hay nada en ese esperpento televisivo que no esté guionizado.

Cada vez que una tía va de liberal y empieza a soltar alegremente en frente a una camara cuáles son sus gustos en la cama, cuántos tríos ha hecho y tal es porque o bien le pagan, o bien es subnormal y lo hace gratis yendo de guay y empoderada. Y en algunos casos hasta habrá madres festejándoles la osadía y diciéndole que en la dictadura de Franco ellas no podían usar la falda por encima de la rodilla. Los padres en cambio, se encerrarán en el aseo a llorar.


----------



## Khmelnitsky (25 Sep 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> El sol negro forma parte de la cultura indoeuropea, igual que la cruz gamada No tienen nada de negativo, aunque ahora el sistema les quiera dar otra "interpretación". Lo que se promueve desde el poder no es exactamente el paganismo (que es de donde han bebido las fuentes clásicas del cristianismo), sino el culto a lo primitivo. El tatuaje marca el punto de inflexión más bajo al que ha llegado el hombre blanco. Hay incluso algo de satánico en todo ello.



Yo cuando enciendo la televisión el único culto que veo que se promueve es el culto a lo primitivo, sí, pero a lo primitivo de África, no de Europa.


----------



## Khmelnitsky (25 Sep 2021)

Lumpen dijo:


> Yo llevo el yugo y las flechas de falange tatuados y a mucha honra.



Bonita manera de ahorrarle trabajo al Gran Hermano cuando llegue la hora de separar churras de merinas.

En los últimos meses de la 2GM, cuando hasta los de las SS veían que la guerra estaba perdida y empezaban a desertar o a rendirse, preferían entregarse a los aliados occidentales (USA, UK, Francia) si era posible.

Los que estaban en el _Ostfront _(frente soviético) sabían muy bien que los bolcheviques sólo tomaban prisioneros a soldados de la _Wehrmacht_, y a los de las SS los fusilaban en el acto. La orden venía directamente de Stalin. Menciono esto porque el tatuaje con el grupo sanguíneo era la manera de reconocer a aquellos que habían pertenecido a las SS pero al momento de su captura se habían hecho con un uniforme del ejército regular.

Los tatuajes de las SS


----------



## Khmelnitsky (25 Sep 2021)

El paganismo germánico es la peste, sí, pero para todo aquel que se haya dejado adoctrinar por alguna de las 3 sectas del desierto de Medio Oriente. 

No por nada ninguna de esas sectas pone pegas a sus ovejas para casarse con una persona de alguna de las otras 2, sin se necesaria la conversión. Ahora bien, no permiten a sus fieles casarse ni con ateos ni con paganos (de la cultura que sea). 

También el nacionalsocialismo era y es la peste para cierto pueblo autodenominado "elegido". Normal.


----------



## Ulises 33 (25 Sep 2021)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Los imbeciles que se tatúan son gente SIN PERSONALIDAD que precisamente pretenden demostrar con una mierda de tatuaje que si tienen. Lo triste es que veo que la mayoría de gente no tiene personalidad.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.



Todos tenemos personalidad, es una mala costumbre que tenemos al hablar, lo que querrá decir que la personalidad de esa gente es débil. Qué cada uno haga lo que quiera, hace dos días vi a una con las piernas de arriba abajo tatuadas, "son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas", esto es como los que participan en experimentos médicos y se sienten muy orgullosos de ello, son sus vidas, sus decisiones.


----------



## eljusticiero (25 Sep 2021)

*POLITATUADOS, HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA TODOS*


----------



## Talosgüevos (25 Sep 2021)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Todos tenemos personalidad, es una mala costumbre que tenemos al hablar, lo que querrá decir que la personalidad de esa gente es débil. Qué cada uno haga lo que quiera, hace dos días vi a una con las piernas de arriba abajo tatuadas, "son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas", esto es como los que participan en experimentos médicos y se sienten muy orgullosos de ello, son sus vidas, sus decisiones.



No, esa gente CARECE de personalidad, son borregos que siguen modas sin usar el cerebro.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Ulises 33 (25 Sep 2021)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> No, esa gente CARECE de personalidad, son borregos que siguen modas sin usar el cerebro.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.



TE vuelves a equivocar, tienen personalidad, será de un tipo u otro, será débil, serán pusilánimes, sin carácter, sin criterio propio, etc. Es una mala costumbre que tenemos al hablar, la costumbre de indicar que si no tiene personalidad es débil y si tiene es fuerte. Hasta la definición de la RAE y el ejemplo no lo deja claro, que pena de RAE. Si son un conjunto de rasgos serán de un tipo u otro. TAmpoco tiene que ser diferente a los demás, puede ser parecida o igual.
Una personalidad débil que no tiene criterio propio y hace lo que le dicen los demás.


Personalidad:
_nombre femenino_

1.
Conjunto de rasgos y cualidades que configuran la manera de ser de una persona y la diferencian de las demás.
"tiene una marcada personalidad"


2.
Circunstancia de ser determinada persona.
"les exigían instancias y certificados de otras oficinas para acreditar su personalidad"
Nos pasas con otras expresiones y no nos damos cuenta. En general hay mucha gente que en el fondo tiene miedo a tomar las riendas de su vida y tomar decisiones, en un video que han puesto en un hilo lo explican muy bien. Yo no tengo ni idea de porque ahora hay tanta gente que se tatua, algunos son dibujitos que parecen de preescolar, he visto gente con las piernas enteras, pero bueno, si a ellos les gusta, hay gente que le gusta el trap, para mi eso es inconcebible, pero es cuestión de gustos.


----------



## Alma Khadija (25 Sep 2021)

Solo las reses y los esclavos se marcan y tatúan, marcando su piel con tinta inconscientemente reconocen su sumisión y mentalidad esclava, no a Al·lah, sino a lo mundano, terrenal y pasajero.

Al·lah manda a los hombres y en especial a nosotras las mujeres que nos cubramos con modestia y no hagamos muestra soberbia y vana de nuestro cuerpo. Lo ha creado para nosotros para que lo respetemos, no para que lo mancillemos llenándolo de tóxicos.


----------



## Supremacía (25 Sep 2021)

Alma Khadija dijo:


> Solo las reses y los esclavos se marcan



La diferencia es que las reses y los esclavos _son marcados, _es decir, son sujetos pasivos de la acción de alguien más y las marcas se las hacen contra su voluntad; en cambio, la gente que se tatúa lo hace por gusto y libremente, pues tatuarse no es una imposición.


----------



## Talosgüevos (25 Sep 2021)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> TE vuelves a equivocar, tienen personalidad, será de un tipo u otro, será débil, serán pusilánimes, sin carácter, sin criterio propio, etc. Es una mala costumbre que tenemos al hablar, la costumbre de indicar que si no tiene personalidad es débil y si tiene es fuerte. Hasta la definición de la RAE y el ejemplo no lo deja claro, que pena de RAE. Si son un conjunto de rasgos serán de un tipo u otro. TAmpoco tiene que ser diferente a los demás, puede ser parecida o igual.
> Una personalidad débil que no tiene criterio propio y hace lo que le dicen los demás.
> 
> 
> ...



No me equivoco y si me citas otras vez me cagaré en tu Puta madre. Parece que eres de esos SUBNORMALES SIN PERSONALIDAD que están llenos de tatuajes y quieres disimular. 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Ulises 33 (25 Sep 2021)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> No me equivoco y si me citas otras vez me cagaré en tu Puta madre. Parece que eres de esos SUBNORMALES SIN PERSONALIDAD que están llenos de tatuajes y quieres disimular.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.



Tienes razón, eres un imbécil, no debo perder tiempo contigo, no tienes interés por el conocimiento ni nada, solo sabes insultar. Como futurólogo vas de culo, hablo de un tema y tu te vas por las ramas, no te enteras, eres de personalidad demente, por lo que escribes.
Si tienes tanto interés no tengo tatuajes y jamás los tendré, cuando pasan los años son manchas de tinta que se ponen cada vez más fea, algunos al principio se ven muy bien, con el tiempo son una mierda, encima ahora mucha gente se tatua cualquier chorrada que parecen dibujos de niños de preescolar.
Perdone usted, no volveré a intentar dialogar con usted, es imposible, coge la linde y ahí sigue, que la disfrute con salud.
Será verdad que hay muchos españoles que solo saben embestir, o les das la razón o se enfadan.


----------



## Lumpen (25 Sep 2021)

Khmelnitsky dijo:


> Bonita manera de ahorrarle trabajo al Gran Hermano cuando llegue la hora de separar churras de merinas.



Así nos va, con la cobardía.


----------



## Ebonycontractor (25 Sep 2021)

Dile a un maorí que su tradicion del tatuaje es "un culto" y marxismo cultural... basta de inventarse cuentos


----------



## Supremacía (25 Sep 2021)

Ebonycontractor dijo:


> Dile a un maorí que su tradicion del tatuaje es "un culto" y marxismo cultural... basta de inventarse cuentos



No sabía que los únicos que se tatúan en el mundo son los maorís.


----------



## Talosgüevos (25 Sep 2021)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Tienes razón, eres un imbécil, no debo perder tiempo contigo, no tienes interés por el conocimiento ni nada, solo sabes insultar. Como futurólogo vas de culo, hablo de un tema y tu te vas por las ramas, no te enteras, eres de personalidad demente, por lo que escribes.
> Si tienes tanto interés no tengo tatuajes y jamás los tendré, cuando pasan los años son manchas de tinta que se ponen cada vez más fea, algunos al principio se ven muy bien, con el tiempo son una mierda, encima ahora mucha gente se tatua cualquier chorrada que parecen dibujos de niños de preescolar.
> Perdone usted, no volveré a intentar dialogar con usted, es imposible, coge la linde y ahí sigue, que la disfrute con salud.
> Será verdad que hay muchos españoles que solo saben embestir, o les das la razón o se enfadan.



Vete a tomar por el culo hijo de puta, y ahora tal y como te dije ME CAGO EN TÚ PUTA MADRE, DE PROPINA TAMBIÉN EN EL TRAVELO AL QUE LLAMAS EQUIVOCADAMENTE
PADRE.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Antiparticula (25 Sep 2021)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Los imbeciles que se tatúan son gente SIN PERSONALIDAD que precisamente pretenden demostrar con una mierda de tatuaje que si tienen. Lo triste es que veo que la mayoría de gente no tiene personalidad.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.



Los tatuados tienen una personalidad narcisista.


----------



## Talosgüevos (25 Sep 2021)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Los tatuados tienen una personalidad narcisista.



No, carecen, se dejan llevar por la moda, si tuviesen personalidad no se tatuarían. Yo soy mayorcete, en mi época los imbeciles sin personalidad se ponían un pendiente, era una forma de pretender decir HEY, QUE YO SOY GUAY y no se daban cuenta de que eran idiotas, pero el pendiente se quitaba y apenas quedaba marca, lo de los tatuajes es lo mismo pero cuesta más de quitar y encima queda marca y es peligroso, IMBECILIDAD EN ESTADO PURO!!!


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Antiparticula (25 Sep 2021)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> No, carecen, se dejan llevar por la moda, si tuviesen personalidad no se tatuarían. Yo soy mayorcete, en mi época los imbeciles sin personalidad se ponían un pendiente, era una forma de pretender decir HEY, QUE YO SOY GUAY y no se daban cuenta de que eran idiotas, pero el pendiente se quitaba y apenas quedaba marca, lo de los tatuajes es lo mismo pero cuesta más de quitar y encima queda marca y es peligroso, IMBECILIDAD EN ESTADO PURO!!!
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.



Los tatuados tienen una personalidad narcisista.
Los que no tienen personalidad son los vacunados.


----------



## Talosgüevos (25 Sep 2021)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Los tatuados tienen una personalidad narcisista.
> Los que no tienen personalidad son los vacunados.



Al revés TONTOPOLLAS, los antivacunas sois los que no tenéis personalidad, como los terraplanistas, los de la conspiración de las Torres gemelas,,, SUBNORMALES TOTALES!!! Y te mando al ignore por imbecil 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Khmelnitsky (25 Sep 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Democratización de lo bajuno = mierda para todos.



Marxismo cultural.


----------



## Antiparticula (25 Sep 2021)

Vaya piel más fina.


----------



## el violador de mentes (25 Sep 2021)

Khmelnitsky dijo:


> Marxismo cultural.



"marxismo cultural"


----------



## Khmelnitsky (25 Sep 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Esto NO es la cultura occidental, que siempre ha aborrecido este tipo de estéticas relacionadas y vinculadas toda la vida con los ambientes más marginales. Precisamente lo que ha hecho el sistema es imponernos una colonización cultural *alógena* a nuestras costumbres, cultura y sensibilidad, a través de la socialización de estéticas exóticas propias de culturas primitivas.



Ajena, alóctona?


----------



## bladu (25 Sep 2021)

Madafaca dijo:


> Amor de Madre.
> 
> eso sí que era un tatuaje en condiciones



Sólo que el amor de madre amen de demostrarlo se lleva el corazón, en el alma.
Si no se lleva hay ni hay necesidad de pintarlo en la superficie al que no se tiene. A menos de este frustado por ello y lo uses como reclamo de atención por ese motivo.

Que no , que no hay ningún motivo ni útil y real para mancharse / alterar la piel que la naturaleza nos dio con tinta industrial.

El día que el NWO decida cambiar la moda al respecto al tatuaje demonizandolo veremos a much@s suicidad@s


----------



## Ebonycontractor (25 Sep 2021)

Supremacía dijo:


> No sabía que los únicos que se tatúan en el mundo son los maorís.



No, me refiero a que el orgien del tatuaje es antiguo tribal, esas noticias de decir que el tatuaje es algo cultista es estupido


----------



## Uritorco (26 Sep 2021)

Khmelnitsky dijo:


> Ajena, alóctona?



Alógeno:

_adjetivo_
Que es extranjero o de otra raza, en oposición al que es natural de un país.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (26 Sep 2021)

121 dijo:


> Es increíble cómo chortinas, tías que están hiper buenas, diosas de la naturaleza con todo en su sitio y sin una arruga, se estropean la piel con dibujos negros enormes y feísimos en el brazo, la pierna...
> A mí me parece bastante asqueroso



¿Y qué me dices de los negros? Que lo lógico es que se tatuasen en blanco, pero no, hacen alarde de su fama de inteligentes. Parece que llevan ahí costras o pegotes.






Esflinter dijo:


> Uriorco, hazte un tatu y vence tus complejos de niñorraton



Se dice tatuaje. Vence tus complejos y escribe en español.


----------



## Supremacía (26 Sep 2021)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Y qué me dices de los negros?



A los morenos cobrizos también se les ven espantosos los tatuajes: parece que traen mugre en la piel.


----------



## Libertyforall (26 Sep 2021)

Traigo hilo de otro fororero sobre las mujeres sureñas de EEUU.

En lo que atañe a este hilo, según él, y resumiento mucho: "las sureñas de bien son muy católicas, no polifolladas y* DETESTAN LOS TATUAJES".*

Hablamos de Alabama, Louisiana, etc.









Las mujeres del sur de USA son la auténtica salud.


A esas pibas en el instituto se las han follao todos los negros.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Libertyforall (26 Sep 2021)

Darwin haciendo su trabajo.

Os lo juro. Aunque no os gusten los tatuajes, PONEROS EL PUTO VÍDEO. NO TIENE DESPERDICIO. Me lo agradeceréis:


----------



## tovarovsky (26 Sep 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Traigo hilo de otro fororero sobre las mujeres sureñas de EEUU.
> 
> En lo que atañe a este hilo, según él, y resumiento mucho: "las sureñas de bien son muy católicas, no polifolladas y* DETESTAN LOS TATUAJES".*
> 
> ...



DOY FE. Es muy común encontrarte con chicas educadas y cristianas, que han vivido con sus padres en casas con numerosas imágenes y cuadros religiosos. Han sido controladas por sus padres y hermanos, pero eso no quita que les apetezca ser poseidas por su machito de las formas mas inmorales posibles. Son humanas, sienten deseo, son fogosas y que mejor que un Europeo Español para aplacar esos ardorosos deseos carnales.


----------



## Libertyforall (26 Sep 2021)

tovarovsky dijo:


> DOY FE. Es muy común encontrarte con chicas educadas y cristianas, que han vivido con sus padres en casas con numerosas imágenes y cuadros religiosos. Han sido controladas por sus padres y hermanos, pero eso no quita que les apetezca ser poseidas por su machito de las formas mas inmorales posibles. Son humanas, sienten deseo, son fogosas y que mejor que un Europeo Español para aplacar esos ardorosos deseos carnales.



¿Y los sureños ultractólicos tatuados cazadores de cocodrilos tipo Phil Anselmo?

¿Esos representan esa América pero no llevan tatoos?


----------



## tovarovsky (26 Sep 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> ¿Y los sureños ultractólicos tatuados cazadores de cocodrilos tipo Phil Anselmo?
> 
> ¿Esos representan esa América pero no llevan tatoos?



Es una experiencia personal en un estado sureño, ya sabemos que no se puede generalizar y menos ahora con las nuevas generaciones...


----------



## Bill Boss ❤️ (26 Sep 2021)

Hay tatuajes que sientan bien y lo más importante, van en consonancia con la personalidad de su dueño. Pero suponen el uno por ciento de la población. Lo que se ve en el día a día –especialmente entre mujeres jóvenes– resulta grotesco y ridículo y, como ya se ha dicho, denota una personalidad irreflexiva, un individuo débil y dócil ante el influjo de modas superficiales, normalmente acompañado de un bajo IQ. En definitiva y salvo casos excepcionales, resultan un estupendo detector de personas cuyo trato ha de evitarse en lo posible.

Bill.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (26 Sep 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Hay un interesante vídeo de Pilar Baselga que analiza también este lamentable fenómeno y que complementa en parte lo dicho por mi.



Soy ateo, pero el minuto 11:18 y el comentario sobre la chica es para levantarse y aplaudir.

A mi me encantan los tatuajes y la gente que se tatua porque así tengo aún mayor facilidad para distinguir a subnormales.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (26 Sep 2021)

Parece como si la rubia de bote estuviera pensando en comerle la polla en vez de entrevistarlo. Que lo habrá hecho, antes o después de la entrevista. O las dos veces.


----------



## Uritorco (26 Sep 2021)

Casi toda la publicidad está llena desde hace años de personajes tatuados hasta el sobaco. Lo mismo pasa en los concursos y realitys de la telebasura masónica. No es ninguna casualidad. Todo está programado de manera intencionada desde el poder económico.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Sep 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *Quien pretende medir el curso de la vida por el número de polvos , aplica un parámetro totalmente equivocado: porque los vicios y placeres son negativos , puesto que el 99% del tiempo es dolor, ansiedad, angustia , desesperación, síndrome de abstinencia a cambio de un chute evanescente ya que todo lugar es aquí y todo tiempo es ahora.*
> *pensar que puedan hacernos feliz no es más que una ilusión cultivada por la envidia, puesto que no se las experimenta positivamente; en cambio, sí a los dolores, de modo que éstos son el parámetro de la felicidad de la vida, y se miden por su ausencia.*
> *un putero o un adicto al sexo , es como un fumador. Sólo le calma fumar un cigarrillo detrás de otro ya que el intervalo que no esté fumando es un infierno mental , de dolor inaguantable, por eso enciende otro cigarrillo.*
> 
> ...




Algunas personas creen que han inventado algo nuevo con el llamado “ ayuno de dopamina “ que viene siendo la Cuaresma o el Ramadán , incluso no comer carne los viernes de la civilización cristiana .

Desde principio de los tiempos se ha procurado educar a las personas en la moderación de los impulsos primarios , de los instintos básicos que son principalmente la comida y el sexo ( la gula y la lujuria y resto de pecados capitales .

Cualquier persona sensata sabe parar a la hora de comer o renunciar a algunos alimentos que pueden engordar demasiado o ser malos para la salud , algunas personas ni siquiera entienden el concepto de que no siempre hay que satisfacer los sentidos hasta la saturación.

Se entiende mucho mejor si como en mi caso , se convive con diferentes especies de animales y es evidente que las bases del comportamiento son las mismas. Perros, loros , caballos … aún viviendo en cautividad son egoístas , ansiosos , imparables cuando algo les interesa y muy tercos cuando no.



*Los sistemas de recompensa provocan una sensación placera como respuesta a actividades necesarias para la supervivencia como el sexo como algo imprescindible para la reproducción .No olvidemos que el orgasmo lo inventaron nuestros antepasados los peces , para sincronizar la puesta de los huevos y la eyaculación ( y no se la llevase el agua antes de tiempo ) *

La dopamina es una hormona que actúa como *neurotransmisor*. Es decir, es una sustancia encargada de llevar información a través del sistema nervioso.

Por eso, cuando recibimos alguno de los estímulos antes mencionados, las neuronas dopaminérgicas *liberan una ráfaga *de este neurotransmisor, dando lugar a esa sensación de placer que conocemos tan bien. Aunque generalmente ocurre con estímulos necesarios para la supervivencia, también puede ocurrir con otros, como *jugar a videojuegos, comprar y, por supuesto, las drogas. *

El placer que se genera es algo transitorio, que *desaparece rápido*. Esto puede llevarnos a querer repetir de nuevo esa acción. Volviendo a la *utilidad evolutiva*, si el sexo nos da placer, querremos volver a practicarlo y eso aumentará las posibilidades de reproducción. Pero a veces, más allá de lo evolutivo, cuando se realiza la acción muchas veces se produce algo conocido como tolerancia. Básicamente, lo que ocurre es que el cerebro necesita cada vez más dopamina para obtener esa sensación de placer. Y es aquí donde comienza el *riesgo de adicción.*

Sin embargo, no podemos someter a nuestro cuerpo a un *ayuno de dopamina,* pues esta no dejará de generarse. La dopamina es necesaria, lleva a cabo otras muchas funciones en nuestro organismo. De hecho, su carencia está relacionada con enfermedades como el párkinson.

*La carencia de dopamina está relacionada con muchas enfermedades y muchas provocadas por la alteración de los receptores al haber metido en el cuerpo químicos que encajan en ellos para sentir placer ( alcohol, nicotina, drogas ..) *

Entonces, si no es un ayuno de dopamina, ¿qué es? Algunas de las personas que lo practican lo definen como una forma de centrarse en el momento presente. Algo así como el _Mindfulness_ :



La conciencia plena . Estar en el presente , en el aquí y ahora. Demasiado pasado es depresión demasiado futuro es ansiedad.

No buscar constantemente la compañía o la aprobación de otros . La mayor satisfacción es el control sobre el entorno y la toma de decisiones .

al permitirnos estar solos o aburridos, podremos encontrar placer en hacer actividades más simples. Digamos que esos circuitos de dopamina se desvían hacia otro tipo de estímulos más cotidianos . Por ejemplo una simple ducha al levantarse , sentir como el agua caliente cae sobre tu cuerpo , ese milagro tecnológico que tenemos al alcance con sólo abrir el grifo .

Son unos minutos pero pueden sentirse como un trámite rápido porque se llega tarde al trabajo , o una inyección de energía vital en la mente.

Luego el desayuno , valorar con detalle lo que se come, no ingerir como un animal con la finalidad de matar el hambre y salir corriendo.

Si hace un buen día celebrar que estamos vivos en el mejor de los mundos que nunca existió.

Si llueve pues también es emocionante, además la lluvia es buena para las plantas y limpiar el aire y las calles . Es difícil claro, por eso requiere entrenamiento y entender el concepto.


----------



## Javiser (27 Sep 2021)

Prefiero no decir nada en este hilo, solo como palomitas y me río mientras os leo con un brazo entero tatuado, otro media manga, y la espalda completa , esperando cita para añadir otro tatuaje a la colección


----------



## Sonico (27 Sep 2021)

121 dijo:


> Es increíble cómo chortinas, tías que están hiper buenas, diosas de la naturaleza con todo en su sitio y sin una arruga, se estropean la piel con dibujos negros enormes y feísimos en el brazo, la pierna...
> A mí me parece bastante asqueroso
> 
> Sin embargo en tíos y únicamente si están fuertes, llevar hecho un brazo entero o los dos me parece que queda bastante bien, pero es hipotecar el futuro porque no vas a ser joven y fuerte para siempre



Donde se ponga un cuerpo natural, que se quite lo demás.


----------



## Uritorco (8 Oct 2021)

Sonico dijo:


> Donde se ponga un cuerpo natural, que se quite lo demás.



Efectivamente, hay que volver a lo natural, y no a las imposiciones artificiales del enfermo y decadente mundo moderno establecidas desde el poder.


----------



## Höft (8 Oct 2021)

Tengo el cuerpo lleno de cicatrices, para mi ya no necesito tatuajes.


----------



## Uritorco (12 Oct 2021)

Anglófilo, masón y tatuado, digno representante de la estirpe de los Bribones.


----------



## Libertyforall (12 Oct 2021)

Ayuso, tatuada.

Uno que tiene en el antebrazo. Al menos, que sea visible.

LA GRAN MUSA DEL FLORO.


----------



## Uritorco (23 Oct 2021)

Transhumanismo puro y duro. Las aberraciones con las que uno se puede encontrar desde hace mucho tiempo marcan el declive y el punto de inflexión de una sociedad como la actual, completamente debasta por la modernidad y el progresismo que han sumido por el vertedero y acelerado la pérdida de referentes y valores que conforman el "ethos" de cualquier civilización superior.


----------



## Alma Khadija (24 Oct 2021)

El cuerpo es el templo en el que Al·lah ha colocado nuestra alma para que este durante esta Dunyah, es totalmente normal que una sociedad atea y de gente que reniega de Dios realice mutilaciones, es lo más cercano a profanar un lugar de culto y oración que existe. Vuestro cuerpo no os pertenece, pertenece a Dios.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (23 Abr 2022)

Y este hilo de , que cojones ba ?


----------



## Supremacía (23 Abr 2022)

Yo no lo llamaría marxismo cultural, sino liberalismo cultural. Es el liberalismo el que fomenta el individualismo y el que le dice al individuo que puede hacer con su vida absolutamente cualquier cosa que le plazca; que no debe haber límites ni restricciones que se lo impidan; que si se le antoja, el individuo puede perforarse la piel, llenársela de tinta, amputarse miembros sanos, creer que pertenece al sexo contrario, etc.


----------



## deportista (23 Abr 2022)

Y


Beholder dijo:


> Lo primero que pregunto es ¿tienes tatuajes?
> 
> Si la respuesta es si, cero futuro conmigo.



tú tienes?


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (23 Abr 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Yo no lo llamaría marxismo cultural, sino liberalismo cultural. Es el liberalismo el que fomenta el individualismo y el que le dice al individuo que puede hacer con su vida absolutamente cualquier cosa que le plazca; que no debe haber límites ni restricciones que se lo impidan; que si se le antoja, el individuo puede perforarse la piel, llenársela de tinta, amputarse miembros sanos, creer que pertenece al sexo contrario, etc.



¿Y qué pensadores liberales dicen tal cosa, según tú? Obra y página, por favor.


----------



## Uritorco (23 Abr 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Y este hilo de , que cojones ba ?



Para denunciar toda esa inmundicia posmodernista y decadente del tatuaje.


----------



## Beholder (23 Abr 2022)

deportista dijo:


> Y
> 
> tú tienes?



No


----------



## pepinox (23 Abr 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Para denunciar toda esa inmundicia posmodernista y decadente del tatuaje.



Y para anunciar que quienes los lleven, son escoria humana y la purria social.


----------



## Uritorco (23 Abr 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Y para anunciar que quienes los lleven, son escoria humana y la purria social.



Por ahí van los tiros, sí.


----------



## LMLights (23 Abr 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Y para anunciar que quienes los lleven, son escoria humana y la purria social.



Peor que eso.






¿Han decidido los reptilianos sacrificar a sus peones para obtener energía, aunque sea fast food de baja calidad?


Dando por buena la teoría de Freixedo, Robert Martínez et al que sostiene que los reptilianos de 4ª dimensión necesitan de forma imperiosa energía que emana de nuestros pensamientos y emociones, y viendo el giro de guion brutal que se ha producido en las últimas horas respecto al covid de los...




www.burbuja.info










Tatuaje, tatuar = marcar ganado


1 ha de quedar claro qué tatuaje = automutilación. 2 toda civilización humana marca la diferencia entre edad infantil y edad adulta. 3 ese cambio fisiológico se produce paulatinamente pero en toda sociedad humana se crea un acontecimiento puntual que marcará esa transición. Por ejemplo...




www.burbuja.info





También es curioso que HOY MÁS QUE NUNCA a la gente le guste y le parezca buena idea TATUARSE. Además con dibujos la mar de Satánicos la mayor parte de las veces.

Tatuar la piel, no es un mero dibujo, hay como un pequeño ritual de iniciación, donde la energía que emana de las pequeñas punzadas sangrantes (lo mísmo vale para la escarificación o cortarse la piel), se mezcla con la idea o proyección (dibujo tatuado).









Dangers of Tattoos – Confirmation Tattoos Are Demonic


I made a post a while back about tattoos possibly opening up demonic portals into a person. Well, because of a recent event, there is confirmation to me that tattoos do indeed open doors to demoniz…




jesustruthdeliverance.com





_Don’t be deceived, the enemy is behind such tattoos as it breaks* the “hedge” for unclean spirits to enter a body*. Most people have no clue that the enemy is pulling their strings to get such tattoos 

La magia de color roja ó hematomancia, la podemos definir como un tipo de magia y adivinación, donde el componente principal a usarse es la sangre de quién le práctica. Existe este tipo de magia hacen siglos y en la sociedad occidental contemporánea es considerada como un tipo de magia negra o maligna._


----------



## Jevitronka (23 Abr 2022)

Se os va la olla con los putos tatuajes


----------



## Josant2022 (23 Abr 2022)

Para mi, tatuarse es una simple pérdida de dinero en una necesidad superficial y vacua.

por lo demás, allá cada cual


----------



## AryanFront (23 Abr 2022)

Apruebo este hilo. Hay que crear una nueva juventud que no esté contaminada por los antivalores del sistema.


----------



## Mastropiero70 (25 Abr 2022)

Hace más de treinta años me hice el único tatuaje involuntario que conozco.

Me explico.

Yo estudiaba delineación - era una FP - en el politécnico de Vallecas.

Se me cayó el estilógrafo por el borde de la mesa. Costaba mucho dinero.

Logré que no se hiciera mierda contra el suelo. El resultado es que se me clavó en la parte carnosa de la mano izquierda, y desde entonces tengo un tatuaje involuntario.

E ya.


----------



## Uritorco (18 Jul 2022)

*Los tatuajes pueden afectar el sistema inmunológico de manera permanente*
Según un estudio publicado en la revista Nature, la tinta de los tatuajes tiene partículas que se alojan en el cuerpo y podrían dañarlo para siempre.









Los tatuajes pueden afectar el sistema inmunológico de manera permanente


Según un estudio publicado en la revista Nature, la tinta de los tatuajes tiene partículas que se alojan en el cuerpo y podrían dañarlo para siempre.




www.unidiversidad.com.ar





*Científicas estudian la afectación del sistema inmune por los tatuajes*
Por Ana De Luis Otero
15/09/2017

El trabajo científico realizado por las científicas *Ines Schreiver y Julie Villanova* ha sido publicado en la revista *Scientific Reports* y en él se demuestra la afectación del sistema inmunológico en las personas que tienen tatuajes.

El estudio revela que los pigmentos que componen la tinta de los tatuajes viajan dentro del cuerpo en forma de micro y nanopartículas, y alcanzan los ganglios linfáticos del sistema inmunológico. La Comisión Europea recalca también el peligro que suponen muchos colorantes, y por ello da cuenta de ellos a través de la publicación de un informe denominado Tatuajes seguros y maquillaje permanente: conclusiones finales.









Científicas estudian la afectación del sistema inmune por los tatuajes


El trabajo científico realizado por las científicas Ines Schreiver y Julie Villanova ha sido publicado en la revista Scientific Reports y en él se




periodistas-es.com





@nuestralucha


----------



## Beltrán Latorre (24 Jul 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> *Los tatuajes pueden afectar el sistema inmunológico de manera permanente*
> Según un estudio publicado en la revista Nature, la tinta de los tatuajes tiene partículas que se alojan en el cuerpo y podrían dañarlo para siempre.
> 
> 
> ...




Darwin perdona raramente los pecados contra natura. En verdad es justo y necesario.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (5 Sep 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Piensa más bien en que están pintarrajeados como un urinario público, y lo entenderás.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuanta razón.


----------



## Concursante (6 Sep 2022)

La marca de la bestia


----------



## W.T.F. (24 Sep 2022)

Personalmente, creo que mezcláis Churras con Merinas. Estoy de acuerdo en que el tatuaje se ha vuelto algo intrascendente y superficial, algo para ser guay.

En mi caso llevo un pendiente en la oreja izquierda, me lo puse superados los treinta cuando superé el curso de buzo de rescate en alta mar. Lo llevaban los buzos tradicionales y algunos lo seguimos manteniendo por tradición. Me he jugado la vida alguna vez por sacar a otro de un problema ("para que otros puedan vivir").

Tatuajes llevo dos, mi escuela de artes marciales, a la que le he dedicado más de la mitad de la vida que llevo vivida y uno personal que define quién soy, lo que soy y los valores que tengo y defiendo, ambos ocultos bajo la ropa y que solo se ven si yo quiero.

Lo que se ve hoy, no lo entienden ni ellos y dudo mucho que no se arrepientan algún día, aunque jamás lo reconocerán.

PD.- A lo largo de la historia, algunos soldados se han tatuado para identificarse y ser respetados, nadie osará maltratar a un Legionario (Legión Extranjera Francesa), por temor a la represalia de sus "hermanos". Así como otros (SAS) tienen prohibido tatuarse e identificarse. En los Geo y el GIGN hay de todo, los que llevan y los que no llevan.

Creo que es un tema, para no tratar a la ligera.
Saludos.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (24 Sep 2022)

W.T.F. dijo:


> Personalmente, creo que mezcláis Churras con Merinas. Estoy de acuerdo en que el tatuaje se ha vuelto algo intrascendente y superficial, algo para ser guay.
> 
> En mi caso llevo un pendiente en la oreja izquierda, me lo puse superados los treinta cuando superé el curso de buzo de rescate en alta mar. Lo llevaban los buzos tradicionales y algunos lo seguimos manteniendo por tradición. Me he jugado la vida alguna vez por sacar a otro de un problema ("para que otros puedan vivir").
> 
> ...



Pues eso del significado especial es como si por ser historiador me tatúo el carnet de la biblioteca, o por acabar la tesis una moneda romana, anverso en una nalga y reverso en la otra.

Ridículo y taleguero, y me importan una mierda los sentimientos infantiloides.


----------

